
Ask HN: Who is Hiring? (October 2011) - whoishiring
Please lead with the location of the position and include the keywords INTERN, REMOTE, or H1B if the corresponding sort of candidate is welcome. Feel free to post any job that may interest HN readers from executive assistant to machine learning expert to CTO.<p><i></i><i>No recruiters or job boards, thanks</i><i></i><p>Please also see: "Ask HN: Freelancer? Seeking freelancers?" (October 2011) http://news.ycombinator.com/edit?id=3060222
======
dmnd
Mountain View - Khan Academy (full-timers and interns welcome year-round)

Our mission is to provide a world-class education to anyone, anywhere. We
already have millions of students learning every month, and we're growing
quickly.

Our students answer over 2 million math exercise problems per day, all
generated by our open source exercise generation framework
(<http://github.com/khan/khan-exercises>, <http://ejohn.org/blog/khan-
exercise-rewrite/>), and Sal's videos have been viewed over 78MM times.

Working for Khan Academy is one of the highest educational impact positions
you can imagine.

We're hiring all types of devs -- mobile, frontend, backend, whatever you want
to call yourself. Big plans ahead.

<http://www.khanacademy.org/jobs>

~~~
hokua
I applied to Khan and they told me they have no slots to fill anymore (but
thanks for trying...and feel free to contribute in your spare time). I can
program in jQuery and know Django -- I sent them several demos directly
related to generating math exercises. Either they are getting many
applications from talented devs (and I didnt make the cut) or they arnt really
hiring. I just hope they arnt using the prospect of a job as part of some
viral marketing scheme.

~~~
dmnd
I can assure you we don't consider turning down applicants as marketing.

Please feel free to apply again in a few months - we try to err on the side of
caution when hiring, and any interviewing process likely has a large margin of
error.

~~~
hokua
Why so cautious? Are you not hiring programmers at-will? If Im not performing
on par with a team, Id leave no hard feelings. The reason I applied is im
highly interested in building tools for educators, and currently run a
business that sells such tools.

~~~
mentat
Training is expensive and time consuming for the team as a whole. "Trying
someone out" is usually not efficient.

~~~
hokua
You can try someone out before you invest in them. Its called
internships/probationary period. Lots of companies do it.

~~~
mentat
To "try them out" you have to teach them enough about your process and code
base to be useful. That still can take significant amounts of time. The
primary investment isn't money, it's time.

------
agotterer
New York, NY

Lot18 is revolutionizing the way Americans buy wine. We provide a highly
curated marketplace for wineries and epicurean product producers to sell
direct to consumers.

We are hiring software engineers to join our small but growing 10 person dev
team. You can apply by sending your resume and a link to your github profile
to jobs@lot18.com.

Why you should work here:

\- We work with a ton of awesome technologies (Python, PHP, Ruby, JavaScript,
Tornado, Chef, git, Vagrant, MySQL, Linux (Ubuntu), Apache, nginx, HAProxy,
Amazon Web Services, Varnish, memcached, Capistrano, RabbitMQ, jQuery and
more)

\- Well funded. We’ve raised $14.5M from tier one investors.

\- People actually use our product. Over 500k users have joined since we
launched in Nov 2010.

\- It’s not social media. We have a real business model and do 7 figures a
month in transactions.

\- Benefits: Competitive salary, stock options, medical/dental paid in full,
unlimited vacation, plenty of wine, lots of challenges and interesting
business/tech problems to solve.

------
gcampbell
San Francisco, CA (SOMA)

Twitter is hiring: <https://twitter.com/jobs>

Twitter (<https://twitter.com>) is a real-time information network with the
mission of connecting people everywhere to the latest information that is
interesting and relevant to them. We're hiring across the organization, for a
broad range of technical and non-technical positions. Come help us solve some
hard problems!

~~~
x5315
Dammit Greg! Sure, me posting this months ago helped you get a job at Twitter,
but that doesn't mean you get to post it in the future. :).

P.S. Come work at Twitter, it's awesome.

~~~
riskish
Are you hiring front-end engineers?

~~~
rinnytinny
Note: This company usually does not respond to applicants.

I applied for a few positions over the year and never heard back.

~~~
kjackson
I applied to Twitter and the HR person asked me for dates for phone
interviews, and then didn't respond for weeks after I gave them the dates.
Twitter HR and their recruitment process is amongst the worst I've ever
encountered.

Also, if you get rejected by them, they don't have the common courtesy to let
you know, even if you try contacting them. Apparently it's beneath them to
respond with even 140 characters.

~~~
samstave
I went through several rounds of interviews that seemed to go well, and was
asked "when i coukd start" - i had to follow up with the internal recruiter
several times before I got the "we've decided to take this position in a
different direction" rejection.

I found something far better though, thankfully. My impression from the
interview process was internal chaos, among other things.

------
tptacek
I really wish we could figure out a way to stop posting these on Saturday,
which guarantees the hiring thread won't be on the front page on a weekday.

~~~
icey
On the other hand, job-seekers who have been here for longer than a few months
probably remember the hiring threads _always_ happen on the 1st.

I think that's easier to remember than "1st of the month, unless that falls on
a weekend, then it's the 1st business day following the 1st of the month";
which tends to get further conflated to include holidays.

~~~
mikeleeorg
Hehe. And also, if you look at the account posting these threads,
"whoishiring", you'll see that it says:

> This account automatically submits a 'Who is Hiring? (Month YYYY Edition)'
> post at 8 AM Eastern time on the 1st of every month.

<http://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=whoishiring>

(Just happened to find this out myself because I thought, "who is this person
that is so regular with these posts?")

------
veyron
Rockefeller Center NYC, onsite: #1 looking for #2

Bootstrapped prop ultra low latency trading firm (as opposed to a firm which
originally had investors and later kicked them out), and I'm willing to cut
significant equity. see <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2835656> for some
discussion of what I do.

I'm not a traditional finance guy, and I'm definitely not looking for a
banking drone. Most of those tasks are handled by cron anyway. Sanctity of
weekends are preserved.

The ideal candidate: mastery, to the level of obsession, with
C/Python/coreutils; insatiable curiosity; inquisitive to a fault; chutzpah to
challenge every assumption and assertion; calm under pressure; and desire to
be involved in every aspect of the business.

Windonauts need not apply (I currently use 2 27" iMacs in the office)

Excited? intransigence123@gmail.com

~~~
FameofLight
This looks like a quite a example of arrogance.

Remember the more egoistic you are , more you double your chances of failure.
Just a advice , take on its face value.

~~~
veyron
I tried working with financial recruiters at the very beginning and realized
that the type of candidates they present are really interested in a cushy job
with a strong salary and significant returns on the upside and no downside
risk, which puts my risk control desires at odds with their profit desires.

If I come off as arrogant I sincerely apologize. As a person, I am not
particularly arrogant. With regards to some points, like about using cron to
do tasks, there are good reasons for bringing that up: I have worked with a
broker who literally opened and copied text files using notepad to send off
compliance reports (which i had originally sent to them via FTPS). When I
pointed out to the employee that a cron job or task scheduler item could
automate the process, the answer was along the lines of "then I wouldn't have
a job". And i would classify that type of role as a drone role.

~~~
sahil_lmn
This is the second story about a "drone" that I've heard in 3 days. I'm
surprised that people like this slip by and linger without providing much
value . . .

~~~
veyron
There was a time, as late as 5 to 10 years ago, where people were needed in
the process. Nowadays, the same motions are being repeated because those
people don't want to lose their jobs. And they are sufficiently low cost (250K
is paltry for a 100M business) that the institutions themselves aren't really
incentivized to streamline.

------
dabent
Santa Monica, CA (Los Angeles area) also possibly SF Bay area or other cities,
but most jobs are in Santa Monica.

TRUECar - Put simply, TrueCar shows consumers how much people actually paid
for a particular new car in their area, then guide them to dealers we've
certified. We bring transparency to auto pricing and so far we are getting a
solid piece of a huge market.

We're looking for Python/Django developers, front end developers, Java and
Ruby talent, Linux engineers, and an "EDW SQL DB Developer," whatever that is.
There's a lot to do, so if you're a solid developer, there's a chance we have
a spot for you.

I moved from Atlanta all the way out to Santa Monica after stopping by the
TrueCar booth at PyCon 2011. I started here a month ago and have absolutely
loved it. I'm working with a great team that knows how to develop software and
for management who seems to "get it" with regards to software developers.

The Python team in an open workspace that has a view of the ocean
(<http://picplz.com/user/dabent/pic/tpc4v/>), and all the Santa Monica offices
are blocks from the beach. They have great benefits, including company equity,
100% paid family medical, dental, vision, and a healthy 401k. They also offer
gym membership reimbursement ($50 a month), 12 holidays, career training, 3
weeks PTO and have a kitchen stocked with fruit, snacks and such. I've
honestly never had a job this good. We're also making money and recently got
some really solid investment ([http://techcrunch.com/2011/09/07/car-price-
comparison-compan...](http://techcrunch.com/2011/09/07/car-price-comparison-
company-truecar-raises-200m-gears-up-for-ipo/)).

If you're interested, send me your resume. My email is in my profile.

~~~
dabent
Someone downvoted this? Why?

~~~
aculver
Not sure, but you got my vote. Love your summary of the company mission. Also,
I love that beach. :) Best of luck in finding a good teammate.

------
NateLawson
Oakland, CA - Root Labs

We are a fully-funded startup with a major paying customer, building a web-
based service for analyzing and searching code. You will be in charge of
building a large, distributed computing system for parsing and indexing code
for our search engine. We've been creating the code analysis tools for
existing customers, and we need you to build the automation framework to help
us scale. We are building something really uncommon for a HN hiring thread, so
contact me even if you're just curious!

We're solving problems that will have a major impact on the software industry.
For example, one goal is that independent, open-source authors have a way to
get paid for their work.

You'll team up with us to implement solutions to some challenging problems.
(But don't worry, you don't already need to be an expert at all of these).

    
    
        * Nearest-neighbor search in high dimension (or knowing how to
          avoid this by projecting to a lower dimension)
        * Classifying code by various metrics (structural flowgraph analysis,
          symbol sequences and frequency, etc.)
        * Map/reduce deconstruction of complex queries
        * Distributed computing design, cluster management, software deployment,
          load balancing 
    

Being a good programmer is the most important part. We mostly work in Python
and C/C++ although considering Scala or other options for some tasks. We use
PostgreSQL, Redis, and Riak for a lot of the existing components.

You need to understand distributed computing, fault detection and error
recovery, messaging, etc. An interest (but not expertise) in low-level details
like compilers, operating systems, and reverse-engineering is a good plus.

We have much more details here:

<http://www.rootlabs.com/developer-job.html>

Ask any questions in the comments, or contact me directly at the address in my
profile. Thanks!

~~~
ScottBurson
_For example, one goal is that independent, open-source authors have a way to
get paid for their work._

How do you see your service helping with this?

~~~
NateLawson
I'm sorry that I can't answer publicly at this point about how our business
works. If the position sounds interesting, please email me, and I'm happy to
explain more privately.

------
jonbischke
San Francisco, CA (SF/Mission)

RG Labs is hiring: <http://www.rglabsinc.com/#jobs>

We operate under the premise that the most important decisions we make are
decisions about people (e.g., who to start a company with, who to hire, who to
date/marry...) We also feel like the Web is in its infancy in terms of helping
us to make better decisions based on data and that this space will explode in
coming years.

We're planning to help detonate that explosion. :)

We have a long backlog of customers waiting to use our product when it
launches and a big market in front of us. We're building an engineering-
centric organization and working out of a cool work/live space in the Mission.
Our current stack includes Ruby, Rails, MySQL, Resque, and elasticsearch and
we'll be diving in soon on Hadoop, graph databases/neo4j and a whole host of
other fun stuff. We're also planning to contribute to open source as much as
we can (e.g., <https://github.com/rglabs/teleport>).

We're funded but also really early so it's a unique opportunity to be a major
contributor and help to set the tone for the future for our company.

To hear more drop me a line directly at jon@rglabsinc.com or contact via our
website. We'd love to tell you more.

------
kemayo
Really REMOTE. You don't even have to be in the USA.

deviantART (<http://www.deviantart.com>) wants developers. We're fully
remote[1]; there's no central office with a devteam located there. We expect
all hires to be comfortable working in PHP, JavaScript, CSS, and SQL; we like
our developers to be able to hack on any part of the site, rather than being
frontend/backend specialists.

One exception to all that: there's an Infrastructure Engineer position which
is located in Vancouver. It's C++/Java focused, and involves developing
backend services used by the rest of the site.

We post information about our development process here sometimes:
<http://dt.deviantart.com/blog/> Apply here:
<http://deviantart.theresumator.com/apply?source=hn>

[1]: <http://dt.deviantart.com/journal/We-re-all-remote-220038037>

~~~
rinnytinny
Note: I've applied to this opportunity before. Did not receive a response.
Funny to see it posted again...

Maybe they are looking for something different than "PHP, JavaScript, CSS, and
SQL"? Hard to say...

~~~
JoeCortopassi
Yeah, I've applied there to without any sort of response. My impression was
that they either are looking for something more specific than they let on
here, or that they have a high turn over rate. Not necessarily bad things, but
they might narrow down their employee search by providing more details

~~~
kemayo
Neither's the case. We want what we say... but we're picky, and wind up
passing on a lot of applicants. It's a multi-step process, and we prefer to
err on the side of passing people up, so there's lots of opportunities for
perfectly qualified people to not get hired.

One downside is that we get enough resumes coming in that we don't tend to
respond to someone who's rejected at the resume-evaluation stage.

~~~
kjackson
It's called having some common courtesy. Companies such as yours that think
it's beneath them to spend the 10 seconds to respond back to people is a huge
redflag that they're filled with arrogant pricks.

~~~
reinhardt
Unfortunately this courtesy is anything but common in my experience, it's not
the exception. Hell, I've had companies and recruiters disappear _after_
showing initial interest, e.g. after the phone screening stage. Call me a
cynic but these days I'm pleasantly surprised when I receive even a negative
reply.

------
mkeblx
Madison, WI - (REMOTE possible)

Circuit - <http://circuitapp.co>

Github for hardware. Circuit is a social webapp for designing and building
electronic projects (circuit boards), aimed at the exploding Maker/hobbyist
market. We're going to disrupt hardware with a tool that makes things 10x
easier & faster. Programmer: We are looking for a passionate all-around
programmer, experienced with creating advanced frontend interfaces as well as
backend systems. Mainly would be doing a large amount of challenging HTML5,
Javascript, and using PHP (Cake) & MySQL on the backend. Big bonus points if
you have a hardware background: microcontrollers, designing PCBs, tearing
things apart, and familiarity with the Maker movement.

UI/UX Designer: You: experienced with the design of web applications with a
strong emphasis on the UX to make a simple and clean interface. Also wireframe
concepts, diagram workflows and create various assets needed for the
application.

Interested, questions? jobs@circuitapp.co

------
dshankar
Berkeley, CA or San Francisco Bay Area

Flotype (creators of popular open source projects like NowJS) is hiring
engineers. <http://flotype.com> and <http://nowjs.com>

-(very) well-funded company tackling huge technical problems (A16Z, YC etc.)

\- we build enterprise-grade web infrastructure and sell to startups,
corporations and enterprises

\- we use cutting edge technology and love Node.js

\- you would be a very early employee that gets a "whatever you want" benefits
package.

The best benefit is honestly working on new technology problems. You get to
build massively scalable software, solve highly technical problems, with the
awesome startup lifestyle. And you get to test on several 800-core clusters.

Open to remote intern h1b fulltime parttime etc. Email us at jobs@flotype.com

------
calbear81
Mountain View, CA

Room 77 (room77.com) - REMOTE / H1B Welcome

We're building the next generation of hotel search and we're looking for a few
good engineers. We're attacking a $50B online industry that hasn't seen a lot
of innovation in the last several years. We're funded and backed by travel
rockstars including the founder of Expedia.

Software Engineer - 5 Positions Open -
[http://www.room77.com/jobs/software_engineer.html?s=HackerNe...](http://www.room77.com/jobs/software_engineer.html?s=HackerNews)

We're looking for software engineers who are smart and can roll up their
sleeves to get things done. We don't care what programming language you've
used before or what operating system you're familiar with, but we need people
with demonstrated passion for programming and problem solving, as well as a
hands-on attitude and hacker mentality. Our technology stack is primarily C++
/ Javascript / Python / PHP / MySQL, on top of Ubuntu Linux and AWS.

iOS/Android Mobile Developer - 2 Positions Open -
<http://www.room77.com/jobs/mobile.html?s=HackerNews>

UI/UX Designer - 1 Position Open - Help lead the design of a next gen travel
search product - <http://www.room77.com/jobs/ui_ux_designer.html?s=HackerNews>

Hacker in Residence - 3 Spots Available - This is an exciting new program to
get FREE office space, FREE food, and FREE mentoring from our team of
advisors/investors and engineers. We've got some free space in the new office
so we want to bring in some folks who are interested in working on their own
projects while spending a few hours a week working on open source projects we
are sponsoring. Our engineering team is happy to help flesh out your project
as well and you can always talk to the rest of the team, all of which have
built, run, and sold startups. -
<http://www.room77.com/jobs/hacker.html?s=HackerNews>

------
lacker
San Francisco - Parse (<http://parse.com>)

Parse provides cloud services for mobile developers. Some have called us
"Heroku for Mobile." We believe mobile developers shouldn't be writing server
code or worrying about servers at all.

About Parse:

\- We move fast. We launched our private beta a little over two months after
starting the company. Since then we've signed up over 3000 developers and have
dozens of production apps in the store.

\- We have difficult and interesting engineering problems.

\- We build products for other developers. You'll be your own customer.

\- We are four very technical cofounders who have been early employees or
founders at successful startups.

About you:

\- You'll be employee #1.

\- You'll be responsible for architecting and implementing features in their
entirety.

\- You'll write code in Ruby, Objective-C, and Java (so far). You don't need
to know these coming in -- we like generalists who can pick up anything.

\- You'll have the opportunity to grow into a large leadership role.

We offer significant equity, market salary, fully covered health insurance,
your choice of equipment, etc. We're based in San Francisco and are looking
for people that can hack in the office with us.

Please get in touch -- email Tikhon at tikhon@parse.com

------
exogen
Seattle, WA

BigDoor: <http://www.bigdoor.com/>

We're a gamification platform – we make it easy for anyone to add fun,
relevant loyalty programs to their site or app. Lots of people are focused on
badges and leaderboards – and we do that – but we consider that the simple,
boring stuff. We're way ahead of that. We're also working with some major
brands.

Positions:

2 x developer: Python, Django, JavaScript.

1 x sysadmin: Linux, Apache, MySQL.

1 x DBA: MySQL.

2 x tester: Python a big plus.

1 x content manager: Help our partners create and maintain their virtual
economies.

<http://www.bigdoor.com/about-us/careers/>

------
jedberg
Los Gatos, CA Netflix

Looking for Senior SREs.

Basically, we're starting a new company to take streaming global and make it
so convient that it is better than the free options.

I'm looking for people to help make sure that any time someone wants to find
and play a movie, they can.

You can get more info here: <http://jobs.usethesource.com/item?id=166>

Or here: <http://www.reddit.com/comments/jyaqd/>

Or here:
[http://www.netflix.com/Jobs?id=7563&jvi=olLGVfwr](http://www.netflix.com/Jobs?id=7563&jvi=olLGVfwr)

------
andrewljohnson
Freelance to hire, iOS and Android development, with a focus on mapping apps.
All brilliant engineers considered, regardless of skillset.

We raised $45K from angels and won a $25K fbFund grant early on (2008), and
we're now profitable from sales of apps and royalties from software licensing.
We had a killer summer, which is the season for our apps, and we were featured
in a slew of press: <http://www.gaiagps.com/press>

Apply to jobs@gaiagps.com or <http://www.gaiagps.com/jobs>

~~~
mkramlich
> All brilliant engineers considered, regardless of skillset.

More folks should have this attitude.

------
ericedge
San Francisco, CA; New York City, NY

Flurry needs engineers to help build our burgeoning mobile analytics platform
--hiring for server-side software engineers, mobile client programming,
operations engineers, a data scientist and more. Also looking for some non-
engineering roles if that's your specialty.

More at <http://www.flurry.com/jobs> \-- if you think Flurry is perfect for
you but don't see an exact fit in any of the roles, don't hesitate to let us
know how you could help us grow!

Tell 'em Eric sent ya.

------
harper
Chicago, IL - Obama for America (<http://barackobama.com>)

We are looking for QA, iOS, DBA, and DevOps engineers to join our department
through November 2012 at our Chicago headquarters.

The Obama for America Technology department builds and maintains the software
that powers the campaign’s websites and interactive online presence. Our
team’s products support the campaign’s efforts to inform voters, organize
supporters and raise money.

Email us at techjobs@barackobama.com for more info.

------
ropiku
FreeAgent (Edinburgh, UK), a startup making accounting easy and fun. We've
just moved to a new office in central Edinburgh.

We're looking for developers to join a team of smart, friendly people who
value the work/life balance.

Ruby/Rails Engineer [http://www.freeagentcentral.com/company/jobs/rubyrails-
engin...](http://www.freeagentcentral.com/company/jobs/rubyrails-engineer-
product)

Senior Platform Engineer [http://www.freeagentcentral.com/company/jobs/senior-
platform...](http://www.freeagentcentral.com/company/jobs/senior-platform-
engineer)

Ruby/Rails Support Engineer
[http://www.freeagentcentral.com/company/jobs/rubyrails-
engin...](http://www.freeagentcentral.com/company/jobs/rubyrails-engineer-
support)

Email us at jobs@freeagentcentral.com. We're also open to remote working for
exceptional candidates (there's a couple of us who are spread throughout the
UK).

~~~
ropiku
I forgot to say we're also looking for interns. We had 2 this year and I
started as an intern last year.

------
arfrank
Boulder, CO

Simple Energy - TechStars company

<http://www.simpleenergy.com>

4 Positions: <http://www.simpleenergy.com/jobs>

* Product Manager (gaming experience pref'd)

* Front-End Engineer

* Back-End Engineer

* SysAdmin/DevOps

Simple Energy is making saving energy social, fun, and simple. We change how
millions of people save energy by changing how utilities engage their
customers. We take real energy data and create social games and contests that
drive people to save energy. You could be the fifth member of a funded startup
that Mashable recently named one of "8 Startups that are Changing the World."
<http://mashable.com/2011/08/19/startups-for-good/>

* Generous moving benefits to beautiful Boulder, CO

* Awesome Mac setup

* Sweet office w/ standup desks overlooking a creek

* Every new employee saves enough energy to power 1,000 homes

------
Littleme
Anywhere in the USA

Cloudera - <http://www.cloudera.com>

We're the leader in Apache Hadoop-based software and services. We're hiring in
a ton of positions - check our careers page for details.

In particular, I'm looking to grow our certification program and curriculum
development department. You'd primarily be working on helping to develop and
expand our certification program - we've huge plans for the next year, and we
need more staff to make it all happen. If you're smart, technical, able to
learn new stuff quickly, a good writer, and able to work on your own
initiative, you might be the person I need. Bonus points for having experience
of professional certification programs, curriculum development, Hadoop. E-mail
me directly: e-mail address is in my profile.

------
claytonm
Seattle, WA - Software Development Engineer

AWS ElastiCache <http://aws.amazon.com/elasticache/> \- My team is looking for
software engineers who are passionate about enabling high performance
applications in the AWS cloud. If you’re interested in building high
performance distributed systems and having your work used by thousands of
other developers, come join the ElastiCache team and influence the direction
of the leading cloud provider. If you love the service memcached provides and
have ideas on how to make it more scalable, available, and performant,
ElastiCache is the place to be. We have several positions for a range of
experience levels. If you’re not in Seattle but are up for a change of
scenery, Amazon has a great relocation program that makes it extremely easy to
join AWS.

To apply, send your resume to aws-jobs-elasticache-yc@amazon.com.

I’m a founding member of the ElastiCache team and I’ve learned an amazing
amount taking an AWS service from concept to launch. It’s a uniquely
exhilarating experience to launch a new AWS service - seeing the system that
you’ve worked on for so long available to everyone, watching it grow each day,
and learning from your customers. Knowing that other people’s websites,
workflows, systems and components rely on your service working properly pushes
you to do the best work you can. I’m proud of the work we’ve done and I’m very
excited about the innovation still ahead of us.

Detailed job descriptions :

[http://www.amazon.com/gp/jobs/ref=j_sq_btn?keywords=137677&#...](http://www.amazon.com/gp/jobs/ref=j_sq_btn?keywords=137677&category=*&location=*&x=44&y=9)

[http://www.amazon.com/gp/jobs/ref=j_sq_btn?keywords=137679&#...](http://www.amazon.com/gp/jobs/ref=j_sq_btn?keywords=137679&category=*&location=*&x=44&y=9)

[http://www.amazon.com/gp/jobs/ref=j_sq_btn?keywords=133388&#...</a>

------
isb
Seattle, WA - H1Bs welcome

Amazon Route 53 - <http://aws.amazon.com/route53-jobs/>

We are building and operating a highly available and scalable Domain Name
System (DNS) web service. We are looking for great engineers to join our team.
Please email your resume to route53-jobs@amazon.com or apply online at the
link above.

------
revertts
Seattle, WA - <http://wap-jobs.amazon.com/jobs.html> (email is on the page
linked)

Nearly every team in the Website Application Platform org is currently hiring.
We build the backend components that power amazon.com and many of the
subsidiaries/affiliates. We solve difficult problems involving scalable,
performant distributed systems and have a direct effect on customer
experience. If that sounds like you're cup of tea, it might be worth checking
out!

Also, arcade cabinets, nerf gun fights, and free cereal. It's a good place to
be. :)

------
tialys
Jacksonville, FL

Hashrocket is hiring a front end web developer. Familiarity with Rails is
preferred. Really excellent benefits, and really awesome people to work with.

[http://hashrocket.com/people/work-at-hashrocket/front-end-
de...](http://hashrocket.com/people/work-at-hashrocket/front-end-developer)

------
nosequel
Anywhere:

Basho (makers of Riak) are hiring all sorts of people. See the postings here:
<http://www.basho.com/company_careers.php>

Also not listed is the need for an ops/tools type person who can wear many
hats. If you like the term DevOps, consider it a devops position, if not, call
it what you wish!

If you need to be in an office, we have offices in Cambridge, Ma and SF,
otherwise you work where you want to work.

~~~
bartonfink
Any interest in part-time work?

------
barunio
Boston, MA - WegoWise.com

WegoWise is an energy analytics company with funding, an enthusiastic and
growing user base, an environmentally-conscious mission, a solid business
plan, and a motivated team. We're looking for a Ruby on Rails developer to
join our team. The work environment is fun and flexible, and the product
provides ample opportunities to tackle technical challenges, work with the
latest and greatest technologies, and stay at the top of your game.

<http://wegowise.com/careers/developer>

Contact: devjobs@wegowise.com

++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

We are looking for mid-level and senior-level developers with web development
experience (ideally 1+ years with Ruby). You should be comfortable working
with HTML, CSS, and Javascript. Understanding UI concepts is helpful as well.

We treat coding as an art, take pride in our work, and think good code should
be both functional and elegant. We are Agile, and follow TDD and BDD
practices.

We listen to our developers, respect them, and give them room to get things
done. The work schedule is flexible, and features are thoughtfully planned so
we don't rush things out the door.

Location is excellent (downtown Boston, near all public transport) and you get
10% open source time.

Competitive salaries, health and dental, training and professional
development, 401k, etc.

If this sounds like a place you'd like to work, get in touch!

<http://wegowise.com/careers/developer> devjobs@wegowise.com

------
simulate
Forio Online Simulations (San Francisco, South Beach area)
<http://forio.com/about-forio/careers-at-forio/>

If you're interested in developing rich internet applications and data
visualizations around simulations and games for us in San Francisco, I would
love to hear from you. We are hiring across the entire stack and looking for
client-side and server-side developers.

Some of our current projects:

\- a venture-back tech game/sim for MIT

\- simulating game-theory style price moves between two competitors for a
beverage company in North America

\- national health simulations with the CDC

\- several business simulations and games for Harvard Business School
Publishing

\- on-going data visualization, ui and compiler work for our core platform,
Forio Simulate <http://forio.com/simulate>

Benefits:

\- job security, market salaries - we've been cash flow positive for years

\- collaborate, share, and learn from other talented developers in a pleasant
work place

\- reasonable work hours - working late nights and weekends is unusual

\- good software development practices - QA, unit testing, usability testing,
git, bug tracking, etc.

If you're interested or have questions, email mbean@forio.com and I can direct
you to the right people.

------
joshyeager
Frederick, MD Swift Software is seeking a talented frontend developer to join
the team creating JobTraQ, our flagship product. You’ll work with the rest of
the team to create new features and refine our existing user interfaces, to
help make our software even more intuitive and exciting for our users. You’ll
be working on our main web application as well as our HTML5 mobile interface.

To qualify for this position, you must have at least two years of experience
as a software developer working on complex web applications that targeted all
major web browsers. You do not need a lot of experience as a user interface
designer, but you should be excited about developing your talents for
usability and user interface design. You should have strong skills in HTML,
CSS, and AJAX. Finally, you must be committed to high quality in both your
code and the final product.

Because this job requires close communication with the rest of our team, you
must be able to work in our office in Frederick, MD.

If you want to work with a rising team of talented and friendly people who are
building a solid and high-quality product, email your resume to
resumes@swiftsoftware.com.

------
cristinacordova
Palo Alto, CA - Pulse - <http://pulse.me>

We're hiring iOS and Web Developers to join our 15-person team. Pulse is an
award-winning application that makes it easy to consume news on mobile phones
and tablets. Pulse has been named to the Apple’s App Store Hall of Fame,
chosen as an Android Editor’s Choice app, selected as one of TIME’s top 50
iPhone apps of 2011, and honored with the Apple Design Award.

We're looking for iOS developers to build out the Pulse iPhone and iPad
applications, which support millions of users. Each of us is part engineer,
hacker and product designer. This role requires existing experience with
CocoaTouch and iOS programming. Specifically, we would love to hear about iOS
applications you have worked on either professionally or in your free time.

We're looking for web developers with expertise in HTML/CSS/Javascript/JSON,
extensive knowledge of server-side technologies such as Rails/Python/Django,
experience developing web applications following W3C standards and taking into
account cross-browser compatibility.

Send me an email so we can learn more about you at cristina[at]pulse[dot]me

------
dan_manges
Chicago, IL - Braintree (<http://www.braintreepayments.com>)

We mostly work with Ruby/Rails. Our team is talented, our practices are
collaborative (pairing, agile), we work on challenging problems (high
availability, quality of service, scaling, security), and our devs have 10%
time to work on whatever they want. Developers use and love our product.
Although we mostly work with Ruby, we also work with Python, Node, Java, .NET,
PHP, and Perl. Braintree is profitable, you'll have standard benefits
(health/dental/vision), 401k match, ample vacation, and an above market
salary.

More about our people, practices, and software:
[http://www.braintreepayments.com/inside-braintree/how-we-
bui...](http://www.braintreepayments.com/inside-braintree/how-we-built-the-
software-that-processes-billions-in-payments)

Apply at <http://joinbraintree.com> or email me if you have any questions
(address in profile).

------
physcab
San Francisco, CA - Kontagent

Software Engineer, Data Scientist, Account Manager, Sales, Full-time, Part-
time, Intern, Contract

Let's face it, as an engineer you can work ANYWHERE. You are in demand and if
you're good you know it. You don't want to take the time to interview unless
you know a company will be good for you.

At Kontagent, we believe that culture is everything. We have a strong
community here and people are excited to come into the office. We're tackling
big problems, but more importantly we're having uuuuubber amounts of fun doing
it. Honestly, its a blast. Your co-workers will be some of the smartest people
you know, but also some of the nicest.

We have:

\- A game room for the Rockband literate

\- A kitchen stocked with delicious food and drinks

\- Nerf guns

\- Wine and Cheese Thursdays

\- Clients that can't run their businesses without us

\- A new office with incredible views

\- Catered lunch daily and team lunch Fridays

\- Beer

\- An ACTUAL work-life balance

Read this for more information:
[http://www.thedatascientist.com/2011/09/21/curiosity-or-
why-...](http://www.thedatascientist.com/2011/09/21/curiosity-or-why-im-
joining-kontagent/)

If interested, contact me at the e-mail listed in my profile.

------
nosh
New York, San Francisco and London

10gen develops and supports MongoDB - and we are looking for good people to
help grow product, sales, maketing, support etc. We are hiring for a lot of
positions! We're looking to hiring \- Solution architects \- Evangelists for
Java, Node.js, Ruby, Python. \- Database engineers \- Web/Graphic designers \-
Product Marketing \- Sales & sales engineers (and a whole lot more).

You can check out our list of open positions here
<http://hire.jobvite.com/Jobvite/Jobs.aspx?b=nq4bNgwd>

and please do drop me a line if you are interested - nosh@10gen.com

I've been with the company for almost two years now, and have learnt
tremendous amounts while having great fun along the way. Here is a post I
wrote a couple of months ago about why I work at 10gen:
[http://noshpetigara.com/post/7091732384/why-i-work-
at-10gen-...](http://noshpetigara.com/post/7091732384/why-i-work-at-10gen-on-
mongodb-and-why-you-probably)

Hope to hear from you!

------
ericboggs
Senior Developer - Argyle Social - Durham, NC, USA

[http://argylesocial.com/careers/durham-nc-software-
engineeri...](http://argylesocial.com/careers/durham-nc-software-engineering-
job)

Solving complex data problems for online marketers. Closed a $1.2M Series A in
Sept. 20%+ month-over-month MRR growth for the past 6 months. Talented,
ambitious, experienced team.

:)

------
mitchell
Atlanta, GA - Vitrue (<http://vitrue.com>)

We're looking for solid developers, and we have a ton of openings.

We're a social media marketing company building a platform for corporate
clients to manage their presences on Facebook/Twitter and the like. We're
primarily a Rails shop. Having said that, we do have projects in other
languages, and we frequently hire people with no Rails experience and bring
them up to speed on the job.

Stuff we use: Ruby, Rails, PostgreSQL, MongoDB, Node.js, jQuery, Backbone.js,
AWS/Scalr/Engine Yard, and plenty more.

For open positions and a better idea of what we do, take a look at our job
page: <http://vitrue.com/jobs> . Not every open position is posted, though, so
even if you're not a fan of building customer-facing apps, we might have a
place for you.

Feel free to either drop me a line or apply direct via the jobs page.

------
jpeyer
Minneapolis, MN / Chicago, IL - The Nerdery
(<http://www.nerdery.com/workwithme/Py>)

Founded by three programming pioneers in 2003, The Nerdery has over 200
interactive pros who’ve collectively made The Nerdery #1 on Biz Journal’s Best
Places to Work list. The Nerdery partners with ad agencies, marketers and
others with big ideas to imagine and execute web, mobile and social media
projects. Through The Nerdery Overnight Website Challenge, volunteers have
donated $1.5 million dollars worth of web development services to 57
nonprofits. We've made Inc. Magazine's lists of fast-growing privately owned
companies the past three years, so we’re always seeking people (nerds) who
crave the kind of workplace culture we’ve created at our Minneapolis and
Chicago offices.

We're hiring as fast as possible to keep up with Nerd demand, in many
different areas -- iOS & Android, C# ASP.NET, Drupal, ExpressionEngine, Front
End, Java, PHP, Python/Django, IA/UX, Interface Designer, QA, sales, and
project managers!

What are the Perks of working at The Nerdery?

\+ Developer-oriented workplace

\+ 85% of staff has development background including senior management

\+ Casual dress

\+ FREE breakfast, soda (& juice, tea, coffee, red bull...), beer & snacks!

\+ Team environment

\+ Flexible 40 hour work week

\+ Performance-based bonuses

\+ Benefits package including a 401k

\+ Onsite Yoga classes

\+ Massage service

\+ Dogs!

\+ Convenient lunch ordering and delivery - daily

\+ Arcade games, Chess, Anime, and daily Hacky Sack

\+ 101 more reasons here: [http://blog.nerdery.com/2011/06/101-reasons-i-love-
my-job-th...](http://blog.nerdery.com/2011/06/101-reasons-i-love-my-job-the-
nerdery/)

------
philfreo
San Francisco, CA (SOMA) - FULL-TIME + INTERNS

Quizlet.com is redefining how students study from middle school social studies
to university-level Arabic to GRE prep. We deploy new stuff daily to our user
base of 6 million students and teachers per month. We're a small, scrappy team
in San Francisco, working hard to transform how people learn using technology
(read our 17,000+ testimonials: <http://quizlet.com/testimonials/>).

We're looking for entrepreneurial engineers who can do it all: cook up great
ideas, design, and implement new features, build for huge scale, get deep in
the heads of users and create clean user experiences. Do whatever it takes to
make a huge impact!

You should love coding (we're not religious about specific technologies, but
we use PHP, MySQL, Javascript, HTML5, Node.js, Puppet, Git, and Sphinx, among
others)

------
mavelikara
San Francisco, CA - AppDynamics (<http://appdynamics.com>)

AppDynamics is a successful, well-funded startup in Application Performance
Management space. Our product and business model are proving to be quite
disruptive in a very large market. Companies like Netflix, Priceline.com,
Deutsche Bank, Williams Sonoma, Betfair and Nationwide Insurance are using
AppDynamics to ensure the performance and availability of their revenue-
critical applications.

We are:

\- Hiring software engineers at all levels

\- Primarily looking for engineers with experience in Java, C#, C++ or C
languages

\- Prior experience building infrastructure products and frameworks like
application servers, message bus, performance management tools etc welcome

\- Willing to sponsor H1B for the right candidate

If you are interested, please email me at bthomas@appdynamics.com.

------
cperciva

        Please also see... http://news.ycombinator.com/edit?id=3060222
    

That should be s/edit/item/.

------
yawniek
ZURICH, SWITZERLAND, senior rails dev and junior or senior java dev

You are a Rails developer and want to work in Switzerland?

Work at local.ch, Switzerland's second biggest Website, as a Ruby On Rails
software engineer. We search a passionate and experienced frontend developer
who complements our great team. Enjoy the possibilities to contribute your
ideas and the benefits of living in Switzerland, one of the countries with the
highest standard of living.

Get more information from our job posting <http://local-ch.github.com/rails-
engineer.html>. Just fork it and send a pull request to apply ;-) Or contact
Georg Kunz at georg at local.ch

more jobs: <http://local-ch.github.com/>

------
Aloisius
San Francisco, CA

SeatMe is hiring! We're a cozy 12 person startup in downtown San Francisco.
We're revolutionizing the restaurant industry and we need your help! We're in
search of:

    
    
      * Senior Objective-C engineers for iPad/iOS development
    

How often do you get a chance to work at a tech startup where eating out can
be written off as a tax-refundable business expense? Well not here, because
our CEO would go to jail (and he's never going back to the big house), but we
do work in an awesome intersection of technology and fine dining.

We offer a very competitive salary, benefits, moving costs and equity options
for all full-time employees. H1B ok.

Apply online - <http://www.seatme.com/jobs/>

Questions - jobs@seatme.com

------
RichardPrice
San Francisco, CA

Academia.edu is a platform for sharing research. Fundamentally we are trying
to massively speed up the rate at which research whizzes around the world. For
people who have just published a paper, we want that paper instantly to get
into the hands of people who are interested in it. It often takes 12-24 months
for a paper to get through the journal publication cycle, and to get
distributed to the relevant research community. We believe that this is a
large inefficiency in the research process, and we believe that there is an
opportunity to make a huge impact here. We want to bring the time it takes for
a paper to be distributed around a given research community down from 12-24
months down to a matter of hours.

Right now we have over 600,000 academics signed up, with about 2,000 joining
each day. Our monthly uniques are over 2 million. We have about 700,000
papers, with about 80,000 new papers being added per month.

Amongst other technologies, we work with Rails, Redis, MongoDB, Beanstalkd,
Varnish, Solr, PostgreSQL, Node.js and Memcached.

We're a small team of 7 people in San Francisco, backed by venture capital
(Spark Ventures) and angel investors (Mark Shuttleworth, founder of Ubuntu,
and Rupert Pennant-Rea, Chairman of the Economist, amongst others). We have a
very engineering-focused culture. You can read more about our culture here
<http://academia.edu/hiring/culture> and here <http://academia.edu/hiring>.

We have a very collaborative culture, where everyone discusses everything
going on with the company: engineering, product, revenue, user growth,
recruiting. We think that building a successful startup is hard enough that we
need to leverage everyone's brain power.

We're very happy to handle the H1B application process for foreign applicants.
Interns are also welcome to apply; we have an intern program detailed at
<http://academia.edu/hiring>. For anyone interested to learn more, feel free
to email me directly at richard [at] academia.edu

------
jerryr
San Francisco, CA (25 Kearny St) - MindTribe Product Engineering, Inc.

Hi, I’m MindTribe’s director of Software Engineering. I’m searching for people
who enjoy learning and making. We’re a small company, and I’m looking for
people with whom I would personally like to work and who want to work with me.
We're moving from Palo Alto to SF on Nov 1st. And now, besides experienced
SENIOR embedded programmers, I am looking for INTERNs and JUNIOR engineers as
well. If you enjoyed your microcontroller classes in school, come join us in
SF for continuing education.

Here are the tools I use regularly: The C programming language (specifically
ISO/IEC 9899:1990); Eclipse, Make, Subversion, Git, Python; Linux, Embedded
Linux, Android, iOS; ARM processors (TI OMAP, TI Stellaris, NXP LPC); Atmel
AVR/AVR32, Microchip PIC, TI MSP430, Cypress PSoC

Here is what I enjoy doing at work: Writing embedded software that runs on
cool hardware; Figuring out how to apply agile techniques such as test-driven
development to embedded product development; Reducing regressions and
supporting customer development with agile techniques; Developing embedded
libraries for things like USB, TCP/IP, graphics displays, sprites, fonts,
encryption, etc.; Having long, dorky conversations with coworkers about
programming languages, physics, estimating Facebook’s relative revenue
distribution between advertising and games, etc.

Here is what I enjoy doing outside of work: Hiking, walking around San
Francisco; Pseudonymous humor blogging; Cooking and baking; Photography;
Reading. Recently: "Test Driven Development for Embedded C", "The Clean
Coder", "The Four Steps to the Epiphany", "The Art of Racing in the Rain",
"Norwegian Wood", "The Mind's Eye", and "Cutting for Stone".

You can see examples of how I’ve applied my tools and passion here:
<http://mindtribe.com/portfolio/>

You don’t have to use the same tools and you don’t have to enjoy the same
things. But if you’re excited about similar stuff, drop me a line at
hn@mindtribe.com to let me know.

We're also hiring ELECTRICAL and MECHANICAL engineers!

------
jongos
Washington, D.C. or Philadelphia, PA - metaLayer
(<http://metalayer.com/careers.html>)

My data vis, visual search technology startup is looking to make three hires.
We're an early stage startup currently in DreamIt Ventures incubator in
Philadelphia, PA which means you'll get to experience the startup life while
surrounded by 14 other startups at the same time.

Market Research Assistant - INTERN

Senior Software Engineer (Python, Hadoop, PIG) - FULLTIME

Business Development/Sales - FULLTIME

The details are too long to list here but you can find out more and how to
apply at our site - <http://metalayer.com/careers.html>

------
deckster
Portland OR - DECK Monitoring (Full Time Position, On Site)

We build energy monitoring software primarily for the solar energy industry.
Our mission is to increase the production of solar energy plants around the
world, as well as facilitate their development.

We are hiring front end developers who are interested in creating compelling
data visualizations with cutting edge web programming languages.

We don't currently have a position posted for this job on our website, but I
wanted to post here before the thread got too old. Please contact us through
the email address on this page if you are interested.

<http://www.deckmonitoring.com/company.php>

------
bnewbold
NYC - Octopart

We build tools to help anybody find and source electronic parts and industrial
controls components. Octopart is profitable and has half a million monthly
users, but we are just beginning to modernize this industry and impact how
"stuff" gets designed and made. Our users are engineers, scientists,
industrial designers, big companies, little companies, hackers, and students.

Looking most urgently for a front ender, an analytics engineer, and a business
person, but if you are excited about what we are doing drop us a line:
<http://octopart.com/jobs>

------
puredanger
St. Louis or Washington DC / Maryland area (Full-time)

Revelytix (<http://revelytix.com>) is hiring Clojure developers for full-time,
direct employment in St. Louis, Missouri and Baltimore, Maryland USA. We are a
relatively small team of developers building semantic technology based, data
integration products. We understand that applicants may not have deep Clojure
or semantic technology experience, but this is a great place to get it!

If you are interested, email a note and your resume to careers _at_
revelytix.com

------
kfonghack
Berkeley - PINC Solutions (full-timers) Senior Ruby on Rails Developer
[http://www.pincsolutions.com/page/careers-senior-software-
en...](http://www.pincsolutions.com/page/careers-senior-software-engineer)

Interested in making a direct impact on the productivity and economic strength
of United States? We are not into marketing, social media, or financial
services. Instead, our products and services enable real productivity gains in
this nation’s physical transport logistics. The return on investment (ROI) for
our customers can be demonstrated in months. We are unique in our market
space. We have a strong technology base and great private investor backing.
Our challenge is to grow quickly, deliver consistently, and keep creating
striking values.

PINC Solutions has a high quality engineering team. This is not a sweat shop
nor is it a playground for geniuses. We are smart, professional, and
industrious people that enjoy working together to bring Internet technologies
to real, physical world needs. Our engineering office is currently located in
Berkeley near University of California but we may move to Pleasanton in 2012.
We are looking for a seasoned RoR developer that is passionate about building
highly scalable, secure, robust, and high performance SaaS product.

If interested, please send a cover letter along with your resume to
jobs@pincsolutions.com

------
mdelagra
Evanston, IL

Leapfrog Online is looking for a talented Chicago-area Python engineer to work
in our Evanston office. Our Python engineers build and maintain high-traffic
web sites using the Django web framework. We offer a great working atmosphere,
a strong focus on work-life balance, and tremendous opportunities to learn new
skills and technologies. We also have competitive salaries and benefits and
close-knit teams who like what they do.

As we principally focus on the web, we look for real-world experience using
Python application frameworks (such as Django) to build high-traffic web sites
and applications. Experience with other languages is welcome. What are the
extras we look for? Experience producing and consuming web services (SOAP,
REST, XML-RPC); experience working with message-oriented systems (AMQP or
other message, pub-sub and task queues such as Celery); deep knowledge of
version control systems (especially Mercurial or Git); an interest in non-
RDBMS data stores (CouchDB, MongoDB, Redis); knowing what it really means to
develop RESTful applications; and, experience with functional and declarative
programming models in addition to object-oriented development.

If you're a bright, self-motivated engineer who enjoys using open source
software to solve interesting problems, you’re our kind of programmer, and
we’d like to talk to you. You can apply on our site, where you'll also find
full job descriptions and information about Leapfrog Online:
<http://www.leapfrogonline.com/who/careers/>

------
amduser29
SF, CA - Head of Product, Mobile Devs, Frontend Devs

Life360

    
    
      - a utility used by millions of families
      - actually wants to make a difference in people's lives
      - working on some very ambitious goals
    

Life360 is not

    
    
      - another photo sharing app
      - a Groupon clone
      - built on the FB platform
    

Life360 offers

    
    
      - interesting and engaging work
      - great pay and awesome equity
      - lots of freedom
    

Life360 would love to tell you more

    
    
      - alex@life360.com
      - http://life360.jobscore.com/list

------
lpolovets
Los Angeles or Bay Area or Shanghai preferred, but remote work is possible for
exceptional candidates. Full-time only. If you're interested in working
remotely, you must live in the U.S. H1B is okay.

Factual aims to be the place where people meet to share, improve, and mash-up
data. Our vision is to be an awesome and affordable data provider, so that big
companies, startups, and developers can focus on innovation instead of data
acquisition.

We have a terrific team that is still fairly small, and an incredible CEO (he
was the co-founder of Applied Semantics, which was sold to Google and became
AdSense). Last year we raised a Series A from Andreessen-Horowitz, and our
customers and partners include Facebook, SimpleGeo, and Newsweek. We have lots
of challenging problems to work on at all layers of the stack: data cleaning
and canonicalization, deduping, storage, serving, APIs, etc. If you love data,
Factual is the place to be.

We currently have about half a dozen job openings, from data engineering to
software engineering to system administration. For the software engineering
position, you would ideally know Java, Clojure, and/or Ruby, and you'll get
bonus points for experience with machine learning, NoSQL, algorithms,
infrastructure, and/or Hadoop.

If you're interested in the Bay Area office, it's just starting up, so you'd
have a significant influence on the culture there.

<http://www.factual.com/jobs> or you can email me personally at leo -at-
factual.com. Thanks for reading!

~~~
puppetmistress
(+1) Awesome CEO + hugely challenging projects. Sweet LA office.

------
jack7890
Web Engineer - SeatGeek - New York, NY

We're looking for a hacker who is super-hungry and sees building web apps as
more than just a job. We're a data-driven web app that's trying to use
analytics and exceptional UX to making buying event tickets a wholly better
experience. #Python #Ruby #PHP #MySQL #Redis #MongoDB #Javascript

Competitive comp, outstanding benefits, and a kick ass team. Only looking for
folks in NYC. <http://seatgeek.com/jobs/web_engineer/>

------
brevityness
Irvine, CA (Orange County) Drink Pass(<http://drinkpass.me>) Going out just
got easier

The position will mainly focus on leading the development of the Drink Pass
iPhone/Android application. In particular, we’re interested in individuals
with a keen attention to detail, a passion for mobile app development, and an
interest in the club and bar scene.

> Responsibilities: Leading the development of the Drink Pass iPhone/Android
> applications Work together with other team members in QA, Business
> Development, and

> Requirements: Experience developing iPhone applications using Objective C,
> Cocoa, XCode and Interface Builder General understanding of web technologies
> including HTML, CSS, Javascript Team player and hustler who gets things done
> Experience with version control (we use Sourceforge) BS/BA in Computer
> Science, Information Systems, Engineering or related field preferred (let us
> know what projects you’ve worked on yourself or for a company)

> What we offer: Stock options Telecommuting

The Drink Pass team consists of 7 people. We like to work in a fast-paced and
fun environment. Everyone’s voice is always heard and your contributions will
make a huge impact on what we do.

 __*If you’re interested, email us at jobs@drinkpass.me including your resume
and cover letter. In your cover letter, describe your interest in mobile
payments and past experience developing for either iOS or Android. Feel free
to link to any past projects or work you've done (Github, Sourceforge).

------
borski
INTERN, H1B acceptable

Generalist or Backend Engineer

Palo Alto - Tinfoil Security (<http://www.tinfoilsecurity.com>) - 500startups
company

About Tinfoil Security:

Tinfoil Security is the simplest way to secure your website. To the user, we
provide an easy-to-use reporting interface that tells you where we found
vulnerabilities, what they are, and provides a step-by-step wizard of how to
fix them. Behind the scenes, we're crawling the site looking for every
potential input vector and attempting to infiltrate, just like any external
hacker would. The catch is we do this non-maliciously and without leaving a
trace. Sound interesting?

We're looking for incredibly smart guys (or girls) who like to get their hands
dirty. If you don't know the answer, find it. If you can't find it, build it;
but don't reinvent the wheel. If all the wheels suck though, build a better
one.

We're revolutionizing the stale and boring security industry, and making
website and mobile security accessible to the world, so no business has to
continue being the "low hanging fruit." It's absurd that security is only
understood by so few developers and business owners in the world, when so much
of it is actually pretty simple to understand. We want to change that. Join
us.

About you:

You'll be employee #1.

Our entire stack is Ruby at the moment, but we have a strong affinity for
Python, Scala, and C, in no particular order. We're of the mindset that you
pick the best tool for the job, much as you wouldn't hammer in a nail with a
wrench (unless you didn't have a hammer and really needed to get it done
fast).

You'll be in charge of a large project, and will be given the ability to take
charge of it and make it your own. On the flipside, you should be willing to
take on that challenge.

More than anything else, I can guarantee you'll have a boatload of fun, learn
a ton, and produce software people really care about; lots of people.

We offer significant equity, market salary, benefits, your choice of
equipment, etc. We're based in Mountain View and are looking for people that
can hack in the office with us.

Please get in touch -- borski@tinfoilsecurity.com -- we'd love to chat. :)

------
nfriedly
San Mateo, CA

Sociable Labs is building the future of social commerce and we're looking for
a few more engineers to help. A passion for learning, communication skills,
and intellectual horsepower are more important to us than what you know.

Our product is essentially a more advanced version of facebook's social
plugins. See a couple of examples at <http://www.backcountry.com/ski> ("Ask
your friends" section at bottom) and [http://www.active.com/running/palo-alto-
ca/marsh-madness-5k-...](http://www.active.com/running/palo-alto-ca/marsh-
madness-5k-10k-half-marathon-2011) ("Connect with friends" section on the
right)

We have a modular JavaScript front end that works with the Facebook platform
and makes use of cutting edge technologies like localStorage and CORS (cross-
domain ajax). Our back end is Java / Jetty / Postgres on Amazon EC2.

We offer competitive pay, great benefits (including the best PTO policy I've
ever seen), and an enjoyable working environment.

More details about the company and the jobs here:
<http://www.sociablelabs.com/careers.htm>

I work on the front-end but feel free to ask me questions about anything. If I
don't know, I'll get you to the right person. Reply here or email
nathan@[company site].com

------
joebasirico
Seattle, WA & Boston, MA

Be a part of an awesome team of hackers with Security Innovation.

We find security issues in some incredibly interesting pieces of software,
from web applications to embedded and mobile to desktop and server apps. If
you think the world is a scary, insecure place and 0x41414141 makes you smile,
please apply!

We encourage you to do your own security research and give you time and budget
to pursue those topics. We want you to attend and speak at the conferences,
write tools, white papers and blog posts on topics of your choosing. Beyond
that we have an awesome perks package. You get a ton of freedom to be a
rockstar.

We have developed or helped develop
Blackmamba(<http://rootfoo.org/blackmamba>), Firesheep and other cool security
tools.

We have four positions (and multiple openings) open:

\- Security Engineer - the pen-testers that find vulns

\- Lead Security Engineer - a seasoned security professional that can run our
new Boston based security team

\- Sales Engineer - a technical engineer that can help bridge the gap between
sales and the engineers

\- Linux System Engineer - Help build and design the most secure Kiosk system
in the world based on some really cool tech.

If this sounds up your alley, e-mail me at jobs@securityinnovation.com or find
out more about us at <http://bit.ly/SICareers>

------
beadomi
Mountain View, CA - Zanbato Group - Full Time/Intern

We are looking for world-class software engineers who love to develop in a
fast-paced environment, who love solving hard problems and are ready to join a
small, fast growing team. Our technology stack is primarily Django / Python
/HTML/CSS and Javascript/jQuery, but if you have previous experience using
agile web frameworks, you will fit right in.

About us:

Zanbato is revolutionizing the market for global infrastructure investments.
We are a team of passionate young engineers and entrepreneurs, developing an
online marketplace and process management technology for investments in
infrastructure projects (toll roads, airports, power plants, etc.). Our
technology combines features from online listing services, social networking
platforms, and process management tools to support governments, private
investors, and their advisors in bringing infrastructure projects to
completion. We are still small, under 20 employees, but growing quickly and
have some incredible opportunities in the horizon, including a partnership
with African Development Bank to create a custom made platform that will
further infrastructure development in Africa, a continent with nearly a
billion people, who currently face the largest infrastructure gap in the
world.

We were founded in 2010 by Joe Lonsdale, co-founder of Palantir Technologies,
and Dr. Ryan J. Orr, executive director at Stanford’s Collaboratory for
Research on Global Projects. We have closed two very successful fundraising
rounds and . If you are interested in applying, send an email with your resume
to careers@zanbatogroup.com and we'll be in touch shortly.

------
timbucktieu
Mountain View, CA

Addepar (addepar.com) is a software company looking to solve challenging
problems in the financial industry.

We're looking for exceptional engineers to develop our revolutionary
technologies. The job description is broad, and you'll do everything from
accessing and exploring complex sets of financial data to sculpting the finer
points of the user interface. The position is perfect for an engineer who is
passionate about coding and enjoys solving difficult problems. If you want to
transform an industry, work around the most talented individuals, and be
challenged on a daily basis, Addepar will be a great fit.

Our CEO, Joe Lonsdale, is a founder of Palantir Technologies, which is known
for revolutionizing technology in other key areas of the world's international
defense and finance communities. In his early twenties, Joe helped to build a
multi-billion dollar hedge fund, where he was one of the top traders. Our
technical team is led by CTO Jason Mirra, and is composed of computer
scientists from Stanford, Berkeley, MIT, and Carnegie Mellon. Addepar is
supported and advised by a group of international billionaires, and some of
the most respected Silicon Valley venture capitalists.

<http://addepar.com/careers.php>

~~~
timbucktieu
Urgently hiring for a Senior Systems Engineer:

As a Systems Engineer at Addepar, you will utilize your combination of
significant LINUX experience, network knowledge, and debugging skills to
design, deploy, monitor and automate all operational aspects of Addepar's
platform. You will be directly responsible for deploying both offensive and
defensive techniques to keep our platform humming. You should have a
background in large-scale system administration and be familiar with open
source technologies, such as Nagios. You will work very closely with the
product and development teams. Experience with Amazon's AWS is preferred.
Familiarity with Java, MySQL, MongoDB, Javascript is a plus!

Job Responsibilities:

-You will be responsible for the overall health and performance of our platform. -You should know standard security practices and also be able to identify any potential application specific vulnerabilities. -Tools development. We want engineers that can automate the deployment, administration, and monitoring of our large-scale Linux environments -Gain deep application-level knowledge of the systems as well as contributing to their overall design -Work with development teams to enhance, document, establish process and generally improve the operability of our systems

------
chrissnell
Software Architects/ Developers needed Colorado / Remote

I'm working on a promising idea for TechStars Cloud
(<http://www.techstars.com/cloud/>). I'm designing a product around OpenStack
technology that will bring cloud storage to the average business. I'm looking
for one or two developers with strong experience building back-end services to
join me as co-founders for this venture. During the TechStars application
process, this position is unpaid. We're working on this project in the
evenings, after our full-time jobs. It's a gamble, I know. On the other hand,
I think that we have a strong idea and if you join me now, we will be dividing
our ownership of this venture equally amongst the three or four of us.

For now, this product is being worked on remotely. If selected for TechStars
Cloud, we may continue to work remotely or we may converge in San Antonio, TX
for the TechStars incubation stage. Obviously, you must be able to work
legally in the US. No H1B sponsorship available.

About me: I have 18 years of experience as an engineer in the Internet
industry. I've spent the last four years working with cloud computing for a
major hosting provider. This idea is the genesis of daily conversations that I
have with customers. It's a product that I think business is screaming for but
nobody has perfected yet--and I think I know how to perfect it.

If you think you have the chops to take on a project like this, send me your
resume and some links to projects that you've worked on, preferably on GitHub
or the like so that I can review your contributions.

kumogumo@gmail.com

------
neiljohnson
London OpenMarket are looking for Java developers to work on mobile
messaging/payments platforms. We offer hard problems, lots of autonomy, an
engineering driven culture and full control over product delivery from design
through to deployment. See <http://www.mxtelecom.com/uk/careers/roles/softdev>
for more details or contact me directly at neil.johnson //at// openmarket.com

~~~
bartonfink
Any interest in part-time or freelance remote work?

~~~
neiljohnson
Sorry, we're only looking for permanent roles at the moment.

------
rpierry
Dallas / Austin / REMOTE / Relocate possible

projekt202

Job Title: Full time consultant - Senior .NET Developer / Architect

projekt202 is a small but growing full-service consulting company that
combines deep design expertise, a focus on user experience, and a proven
technology focus. We integrate applications, human processes, and secure,
scalable technology platforms for emotionally rich and intuitive user
solutions.

We are looking for senior level .NET consultants who are interested in
collaborating with our design and user experience experts to deliver
compelling applications. We have worked for clients you have heard of and on
products you probably own. The ideal candidate would conscientiously apply
their mastery of .NET to ensure our clients receive applications that are both
beautiful and functional inside and out.

Things we like: MVC, LINQ, IoC / DI, Agile, Continuous Integration

Though we're looking for C# / .NET experts, we also do work in other languages
(Ruby, Python, Java for Android, ObjectiveC for iOS), so interest or
familiarity with any of those is appreciated.

Remote work is a possibility, as is relocation to Dallas or Austin (where are
main offices are). Unlike many other consulting companies, we try to work from
our offices rather than the client site so we get an opportunity to actually
interact with each other. We provide small benefits like snacks and drinks and
larger ones like really good health insurance that is mostly company paid. If
you are interested, email your resume to join@capturaonline.com (Captura and
projekt202 recently merged and we're working on the technology migration)

------
anniewang
Boston, MA - Lead Engineer at Her Campus Media (students welcome to apply for
engineering internships)

tl;dr Award-winning digital media start-up in Boston seeks an outstanding Lead
Engineer to lead all tech development.

Her Campus (HerCampus.com) is an online magazine for college women. It also
serves as a marketing firm connecting companies to college students in
creative ways. We're looking for an outstanding Lead Engineer to join our
executive team as a key decision-maker for a new product offering we're
building from the ground up.

We're a fast-paced team of enthusiastic entrepreneurs with ambitious goals.
We've been named to BusinessWeek's 25 Under 25 Best Young Entreprenuers, Inc.
magazine's 30 Under 30 Coolest Young Entrepreneurs, and have been featured in
the New York Times, Forbes, The Boston Globe, Mashable, and more.

This is an opportunity to make a real long-term impact in an early-stage
business -- you pick the technologies we'll use. We're serious about this
"Lead Engineer" title. The ideal candidate will love thinking about where the
product should go as well as have the coding skills to build it. We're
confident that Her Campus is going to blow it out of the water, so come join
us!

To learn more, contact me directly:

Annie Wang Co-founder, Her Campus Media annie@hercampus.com

------
twelve45
San Jose - BVI Networks (bvinetworks.com). INTERN, H1B welcome.

If you run an e-commerce website, you probably use google analytics, mixpanel
or similar to track your customers and do some funnel analysis, A/B testing
etc to optimize your site.

If you run a physical retail store though, you're out of luck. How many people
walk into my store and leave frustrated, without buying anything? Why isn't my
hot new item selling - is no one seeing it, or are they seeing it but not
buying because the price is too high? There's no easy way to find answers to
these today.

Not having cookies or IPs makes tracking in the real-world a real challenge!
We primarily acquire data through machine vision algorithms that run against
video cameras in the stores and identify and track people, but we also use
data from a host of other technologies (RFID, WiFi, Zigbee, etc) to get the
full picture.

We just closed our series B, and are scaling very fast. We use C/C++, Java,
Python and Flex. Our product runs on Linux. We like super-smart generalist
hackers who like working on a variety of things - UI development, machine
vision algorithms, AI, data mining/analytics on big data (last month we
tracked nearly 2M people worldwide!). Hit us up at jobs@bvinetworks.com.

~~~
bartonfink
Are you looking only for full-time, onsite devs?

~~~
twelve45
Yes, onsite full-time or interns.

------
mcodik
Seattle WA, H1B welcome. <http://www.amazon.com/tradein>

My team at Amazon is looking for software engineers to help grow the Amazon
Trade-In program: customers send us their used books, video games, movies and
electronics in exchange for Amazon gift cards.

We're looking for smart engineers that are effective at both frontend and
backend work and have a track record of getting things done. Email is in the
profile.

------
simonholroyd
SoHo, New York, NY

GO TRY IT ON (<http://www.gotryiton.com>) is a venture backed start-up seeking
to transform the social retailing space by giving people real-time answers to
the question, "What should I wear?"

We're looking to hire generalist developers who can build products to bridge
the gap between online retail shopping and social networking.

We play with: PHP, MySQL, Javascript, jQuery, iOS, HTML5, Backbone, Sencha
Touch, Rails, AWS

We make your life easier with: Git, Vagrant, Chef, Capistrano, Macs, and lots
of Diet Coke

We have: Series A funding from SPA investments and Index Ventures, a small,
growing team of very smart people, a brand new office on the 21st floor, and
an awesome panoramic city view [n: <http://twitpic.com/6udocv>, e:
<http://twitpic.com/6udp0j>, s: <http://twitpic.com/6udphj>, sw:
<http://twitpic.com/6udpsx>]

Email simon@gotryiton.com

Or check out: <http://www.gotryiton.com/jobs>

------
n8boyd
San Francisco -- Nomic

Front-end Developers and a Platform Engineer

Nomic is an economic network, a platform for the world's economic
relationships. We are enabling relationships that don't belong on social
networks, but which we each depend upon on a daily basis.

Nomic is seed funded and we are assembling our founding technical team. Find
out more about our open positions at <http://nomic.com>.

Cheers!

Nate Boyd, President & Co-founder, Nomic

------
chiamonkey
Rangespan <[http://www.rangespan.com>](http://www.rangespan.com>); (Paddington
Area, London, UK)

Job Description

We're looking for a senior developer to join our team and lead subsequent
members. As one of the first technical team-members, you will have broad and
hands-on responsibility for development of extremely high-scale systems and
web services for retailers and suppliers.

Requirements:

* Fluency with Python and Django * Proficient with MongoDB and MySQL * Experience with REST Web Service, Flask and fault-tolerant AWS architectures is a plus * Demonstrated experience building a platform from scratch * Experience with catalogue systems is a plus * A knack for solving problems creatively

About Rangespan:

Founded by ex-Amazon executives and engineers, Rangespan is an ambitious
e-commerce software company that makes it easy for retailers to offer deep
product selection. We're solving complex problems with huge data sets.

Contact Info:

* Contact: Christian Ricci * Email: chris@rangepan.com * Web: <http://www.rangespan.com/jobs/> * No telecommuting (full-time, onsite, no contractors, no recruiters)

------
jbapple
Eugene, Oregon, internship possible, noremote

On Time Systems is a small company (about 22 employees) that develops AI
applications for scheduling and routing. We're currently looking for software
engineers to work on Green Driver (a smartphone app that uses real-time data
from traffic signals to help drivers find the fastest route
(<http://imagreendriver.com)>) and ACFP, the flight planning system used by
the US Air Force for routing non-combat flights. We're looking especially for
people with a strong algorithmic background.

We have some really nice benefits, including (in addition to the usual ones
like medical) sabbaticals, massages, your own office with a window, and 100%
tuition reimbursement (including flight school if you work on our flight
planning software). We used to be a research lab at the University of Oregon,
and the atmosphere maintains some of the academic feel.

See <http://www.otsys.com/employment.php> for more details. Send your resume
to jobs+hackernews@otsys.com

------
luv2code
Dallas, TX local candidates only. 3 positions open on my team: Scrum Software
Engineer for Test, Scrum Product Owner, and we're looking for an UX Expert.

This is a greenfield javascript/html5 project. We're building a very advance
browser application. All three positions will be working closely with 4
developers in a team room on a scrum project.

Software Engineer for Test: You should know what a testable application looks
like and have experience with and a deep understanding of BDD, DDD, and TDD.
Experience with automated (build driven) testing tools a plus. Tools we're
using currently include: nodejs, jasmine, and psake. but we expect the
candidate to provide guidance, and take charge of making the application
testable and tested.

Product Owner: Scrum master experience a huge plus. You would be the face of
the team to the rest of the company. Manage the backlog of work providing
guidance regarding priority of feature development. Work with project
management and user groups on defining requirements. Industry experience in
financial trading preferred. A solid scrum background preferred.

UX Expert: Experience building web application interfaces preferred. You would
be responsible for building a user pleasing interface over a very powerful
application. You would also design several alternate interfaces for many
different audiences from power users to newbies, from Americans to
Zimbabweans, and also many different platforms - Desktop browsers, tablet,
phone, windows 8 app store, chrome app store, etc... Experience with data
analysis interfaces preferred (charts, graphs, and tables).

We are targeting modern browsers. We will support IE9+ only. ( potentially
IE10+ only).

We offer competitive pay and flexible hours.

email your resume and contact info to luv2code gmail com

------
kek
New York City, NY

Greatist is looking for a passionate web developer who wants to disrupt the
health and fitness space. We inspire and inform our readers to make one
healthier choice per week by providing them with entertaining, high-quality,
relatable content - the Greatist way.

We need a smart self-starter who loves simplicity and effectiveness, builds
stuff for fun that’s been successful, and wants to take ownership of the
technical side of things. Ideally, you’ll be experienced with PHP, WordPress,
and Javascript, but that doesn’t matter as much as a desire to learn and grow.
Your work will be seen - we had over 250,000 unique visitors last month, and
we’re only getting bigger. At Greatist, we believe every team member makes an
impact. Passion for health and fitness is a must— we live the life we
champion!

This is a full-time position in NYC. Send your resume, favorite health and
fitness tip, Github profile, and anything else you can think of to opps (at)
greatist (dot) com.

Email kelli (at) greatist (dot) com if you have any other questions - or just
want to swap recipes.

------
DanMetcalfe
Saltaire, West Yorkshire, UK. PHP devs wanted (FULL-TIME, ON-SITE) ... by
fleetondemand.com, a funded start-up developing web apps for the business
fleet/motor industry

What we're mostly looking for: \- experience in OO PHP, mySQL and modern
javascript use (we use jQuery) \- team worker, appreciative of customers and
users

Any of this would be a bonus: \- strong cross browser/device HTML&CSS \-
experience in Apache administration, mod_rewrite etc \- familiarity with
version control \- linux sysadmin \- web design & illustration skills

Joining our dev team, you'd be contributing to current and future work: \-
extending functionality on our app; from the system model, through to page
builds and testing \- using and contributing to our in-house MVC framework \-
communicating with 3rd party systems using existing APIs or bespoke mechanisms
\- benchmarking, scalability and penetration testing \- scalability solutions
(caching, DB replication, load balancing, noSQL, ....?)

Interested? Want to know more? Hey, where do I send my CV?
danm@fleetondemand.com

------
ig1
Here's a summary of startup related job boards from around the world, most of
them are broadly recruiter free:

======================

US:

Crunchboard <http://www.crunchboard.com/jobs/>

Startuply <http://www.startuply.com/>

YC Company Jobs: <http://news.ycombinator.com/jobs>

======================

UK:

CoderStack (Developer Jobs - run by me) <http://www.coderstack.co.uk/startup-
jobs>

Mind The Product (Product Management Jobs) <http://mindtheproduct.com/jobs/>

Work in Startups <http://www.workinstartups.com/>

Enternships - (Startup Internships)
<http://www.enternships.com/en/enternships>

======================

Germany:

Berlin Startup Jobs <http://berlinstartupjobs.com/>

======================

Canada:

StartupNorth <http://jobs.startupnorth.ca/>

~~~
localhost3000
Add to this <http://greenhornconnect.com/jobboard/search> for those in New
England

------
sahil_lmn
Reston, VA (west of Washington, DC) - Full Time or Contractor (H1B maybe if
already in US)

Lucidmedia Networks - <http://www.lucidmedia.com>

Internet ad network startup looking primarily for Java developers (experience
with SQL and front-end web experience would be great too). The Internet
advertising industry is quite complex behind the scenes and somewhat parallels
the structure of the financial markets. We are analogous to a high frequency
trading firm, buying page views to serve ads in real-time on exchanges like
that of Google or Yahoo. Our server software runs on Spring, MySQL, Redis, and
AWS at a glance. We handle about a billion page impressions a day. Big data,
big throughput.

Small yet experienced team, catered lunches _everyday_, your choice of Mac or
PC (dev team is almost all Mac now), good benefits. Our office has superhero
posters all over the walls.

Contact me directly at sahil_lmn@yahoo.com.

I actually got hired through a HN "Who is Hiring" thread. These things do
work!

~~~
sahil_lmn
Interns welcome too.

------
petitbon
New York, NY | London, UK

Medidata Solutions is looking for 2 DevOps Engineers to assists in the
configuration, management and deployment of SaaS software using Infrastructure
as as Service provided by Amazon Web Services.

*nix (Debian/Ubuntu), Ruby, Bash, Chef, Amazon Web Services api, nginx, git, phusion passenger, java, tomcat, EC2, ELB, RDS, S3...

contact j p e t i t b o n a t m d s o l d o t c o m

------
asanwal
NYC or Remote (Full-time and Intern)

CB Insights (<http://www.cbinsights.com>)

National Science Foundation backed data-as-a-service company...generating real
revenue and going after the lumbering dinosaurs in our industry

Looking for:

\- Front end developer

\- Machine learning/NLP

\- Data journalist

More here - <http://www.cbinsights.com/hiring.php>

apply at info@cbinsights.com

------
bkudria
San Francisco, CA - Yammer

Yammer is an awesome tech startup masquerading as an enterprise software
vendor. We're building an enterprise social network (an internal communication
and collaboration tool. Like Facebook.) and we need your help.

We build our product with insight and wisdom gained from the consumer social
networking space, but we charge enterprise prices (and our customers pay
them!) We're fighting some big serious competitors (Salesforce/Chatter, Jive,
and VMWare/Socialcast) and this space has never been more exciting.

Yammer is really changing the way people get work done. We have actual
challenges to overcome and we're doing our best to make a kick-ass product
that makes our users happy.

Tech we use: Ruby/Rails, Scala, and JavaScript. We have Obj-C and C# stuff
too.

Some bullet points for you to skim:

• Amazing group of smart engineers to work with. Really.

• We hack in Ruby/Rails, Scala/JVM, Javascript/JQuery/Node.js/Adobe AIR, Obj-C
for iOS, and some MSFT/Sharepoint stuff.

• Competitive compensation. Enough said.

• Delicious catered lunch and dinner daily, with a 3PM snack cart. Also a
fully-stocked beer-and-beverage fridge.

• Fancy Apple hardware of your choice (you can have a PC if you really want
one.)

Some links for you to read more:

• Our jobs page: <https://www.yammer.com/jobs>

• Our Engineering blog: <http://eng.yammer.com/>

• A blog post about why it's so awesome to work here:
[http://eng.yammer.com/blog/2011/5/31/shameless-
recruiting.ht...](http://eng.yammer.com/blog/2011/5/31/shameless-
recruiting.html)

Feel free to get in touch: bkudria@yammer-inc.com

------
LeBlanc
Palo Alto, CA

WePay

<https://www.wepay.com/jobs> \- We're solving a real problem, making tons of
money while doing it and are taking PayPal head on. Read our blog post about
why we're hiring: <http://www.wepay.com/blog/2011/09/29/why-wepay-is-hiring/>

H1B welcome.

------
dougk7
South Africa (Johannesburg or Cape Town)

Saidwot (<http://www.saidwot.com>)

We are hiring Backend Developers with experience in Python and MySQL or
Postgresql. Bonus points for experience with Java, Solr/Lucene or MongoDB. We
are also hiring Frontend Developers with experience in PHP, Javascript and
HTML.

Drop me a mail at my HN username at gmail.

------
bdickason
New York, NY

Bookish is hiring Scala and Rails engineers to work on a project that puts
Reading Rainbow to shame.

Lots of interesting work around recommendations, big big data, ereading, and
everything in between.

[http://www.startuply.com/Jobs/Software_Engineers_Scala_Ruby_...](http://www.startuply.com/Jobs/Software_Engineers_Scala_Ruby_Rails_Sproutcore_3120_2.aspx)

~~~
michaelochurch
How is Scala working for you guys? I am learning the language and trying to
get it to catch on at my company (which uses a lot of Java but has _really_
smart people who could pick up Scala easily IME).

Having almost finished Odersky's book, I've reached the conclusion that Scala
is somewhere between (a) the best language out there, and (b) at risk of
getting into over-complex C++ territory. I'd have to take it to 25,000 lines
at least before I could have a reasonably useful opinion on it. It looks fun,
though.

MongoDB: what are the advantages of it? How does that work out for you?
"NoSQL" is interesting to me because I've never used any of those products. I
worked at a company that tried to use sharded MySQL, which is pure hell if you
want (a) anything more than a key-value store (because you're multi-sharding
and have to keep consistency) and (b) performance at the same time.

~~~
andyparsons
Scala has worked out very well for us. We introduced a similar stack (Scala
services backend "data switches" with various front ends using the APIs. For
your Java team Scala will be a snap to pick up, and undertaking to master. But
the nice thing about is everyone can be fully productive as more and more
advanced techniques find their way into code. Scala code can be made overly
complex in the wrong hands. So can Ruby and Python :)

A lot's been written about why Mongo, what are problems it is singularly
suited to solving. At Bookish, we're using Mongo for a use case clearly not
well-suited to a relational structure, where the ability to query by elements
other than document key are essential. So far so good.

(Andy Parsons, CTO at Bookish)

------
veritas9
A bunch of companies are actively hiring on our platform, CodeEval.com - solve
a challenge to get placed in awesome companies!

<http://codeeval.com/public_sc/48/> => Milo (a eBay company)

<http://codeeval.com/public_sc/37/> => Ampush Media

<http://codeeval.com/public_sc/6/> => Factual

<http://codeeval.com/public_sc/45/> => HiGear

<http://codeeval.com/public_sc/12/> => Shopp.ly

\<http://codeeval.com/public_sc/10/> => Asana

<http://codeeval.com/public_sc/55/> => lolapps

<http://codeeval.com/public_sc/47/> => deviantart

------
rw
New York, NY (in NoHo on Broadway). Full time and internships.

QLabs

We're a new type of in-house incubator: we prototype startups by building and
launching an MVP every 6-8 weeks. This is like startup boot-camp. Come hack
with us on amazing projects, learn everything there is to know about building
and launching products and starting companies, all without the painful early-
startup salary.

We take an aggressive approach to learning and inspiration. Two weeks ago, our
team spent an entire day visiting MIT's Media Lab, where we learned about
biomechatronics, fluid interfaces, and more. Even though our primary tool is
Rails, half of us just learned nodejs for a two-week 'sprint project'.

The lab started in February of this year, and now has five awesome developers
(hailing from Columbia, ITP, NYC Resistor, and more). We're looking to fill
position #6.

Show us your projects: we love to see an entrepreneurial streak and a
diversity of experience.

Email me at rw@rwinslow.com if this appeals to you!

------
Mc_Big_G
San Francisco, CA

VerticalResponse is hiring for a lot of great positions:

* Ruby on Rails Developers

* Ruby on Rails Architect

* Director of Product Management

* Search Engine Marketing (SEM) Analyst

* Senior QA Automation Engineer

* Online Marketing Specialist

* Product Manager

* Director of Acquisition Marketing

* Senior Financial Analyst

* Customer Relations Specialist

VR is an established and successful, privately held company in SF for the last
10 years. We work with Rails 3, Git, JQuery, Rspec, backbone.js, Haml, Sass,
TDD, pair programming, agile development and other leading technologies (you
don't need to have experience with all of these). I've been working there as
an engineer for 7 months now and really enjoy it.

Occasional work from home is allowed if you have an important appointment or
need to keep germs out of the office. We have happy hour on Fridays and the
fridge is stocked with a wide variety of beer, so we'll sometimes end the day
with a cold brew while we finish pairing on a difficult problem.

Apply here: <http://jobvite.com/m?3RB34fwj>

------
derwiki
San Francisco, fulltime/internships/H1B Causes -
<http://www.causes.com/joinus> At Causes, use your programming powers to help
nonprofits effect change on the world! Ruby on Rails + jQuery stack, 10-ish
person engineering team, the usual startup perks (catering, snacks, soda,
etc), gym membership reimbursement, open source contributions encouraged:
<https://github.com/causes/suggestomatic> \-- item based collaborative filter
<https://github.com/causes/buffet> \-- distributed testing framework for Ruby
<https://github.com/causes/mock_redis> \-- mock redis Ruby gem Apply through
the site or adam@causes.com if interested!

------
bijanv
Toronto, Canada

EventMobi (<http://www.eventmobi.com>) is growing it's development team and
looking to add the few core members that will be crucial to our next stages as
a startup.

We are the leading mobile platform for the largest and coolest shows and
conferences. Clients like Disney, Crocs and Hyatt have used EventMobi to
disrupt and enhance the attendee experience at their events. Have a look here
at the type of candidate we are looking for:
[http://www.linkedin.com/jobs?viewJob=&jobId=1991574](http://www.linkedin.com/jobs?viewJob=&jobId=1991574)

And have a look here about our team: <http://blog.eventmobi.com/eventmobi-is-
growing/>

If being on the leading edge of mobile web is something that interests you,
then let's chat! Send us an email at work@eventmobi.com

------
jparise
San Francisco, CA (SOMA) - Booyah!

We're a mobile games company that focuses on using real-world elements (e.g.
location) as part of our entertainment experiences. We're primarily focused on
iOS development right now, but we have a lot of cross-platform (Android,
Flash, Mac, PC, etc.) experience in-house as well.

We're the game studio that brought you MyTown, Early Bird, DJ Rivals, and
Nightclub City.

We're current looking for gameplay engineers
(<http://www.booyah.com/jobs/?id=41>) and a senior systems engineer
(<http://www.booyah.com/jobs/?id=37>).

We're a Mac shop. Our code lives in git. Jenkins keeps us honest. Engineers
use whatever other tools they prefer.

We also have business, project management, and art openings:
<http://www.booyah.com/jobs/>

------
cliftonk
Dallas, TX - OrgSync - <http://www.orgsync.com/careers>

We were founded in 2007, have over 200 universities as clients and are growing
rapidly to reach our goal of working with the 4,000+ colleges and universities
across the United States and Canada. In the future, we will also be entering
other markets that can utilize our dynamic and evolving product. We have an
exciting and relaxed corporate culture that values team members' contributions
and dedication. Come be a part of our growth.

Most of our code is written in Ruby and runs on the Rails stack backed by a
MySQL database, but we also incorporate other technologies such as Node.js,
Memcached and Redis. We use GitHub for version control and our infrastructure
is entirely hosted via cloud services.

We're hiring: \- Ruby Developers \- Front-end Developer \- Operations Engineer

------
shosui
Boston - Harvard School of Public Health

The Hide Lab at the Harvard School of Public Health is looking for an
enthusiastic and talented software developer to join our team. We are building
an integrated system to store, manage and analyze stem cell data. This is a
great opportunity to be involved in cutting edge stem cell research and the
open source bioinformatics community.

The project uses the Galaxy software framework (<http://galaxy.psu.edu/>) for
storing, analyzing, visualizing and sharing genomic data. Galaxy is primarily
implemented in Python and makes substantial use of JavaScript for its web-
based interface.

Interested? See
[http://www.researchgate.net/job/26994_Bioinformatics_Softwar...](http://www.researchgate.net/job/26994_Bioinformatics_Software_Developer)
for the complete job description.

------
nwilkens
Monroe MI, or Orlando FL

Senior Linux System Administrator

We are a small, growing team of expert Linux admins and are looking to bring
on our next team member. We work on exciting projects and provide 24×7
monitoring services for our customers.

More detail available at <http://www.mnxsolutions.com/jobs>

------
ladylexy
San Francisco - Foodspotting

★ 3 Ruby on Rails Developers (Frontend, Backend & Server Ops Focused)

★ 1 UX-Minded iOS Developer

Foodspotting is the first and leading mobile app for finding and rating
dishes. We're looking for developers who have what it takes to transform
Foodspotting from a visual local guide into the "Pandora for Food." As part of
a small development team (currently 3 people), you’ll have the opportunity to
shape a product and business model from its earliest days -- while eating a
lot of great food along the way!

You can learn more & apply with one click at:

Rails:
[http://www.linkedin.com/jobs?viewJob=&jobId=1991095](http://www.linkedin.com/jobs?viewJob=&jobId=1991095)

iOS:
[http://www.linkedin.com/jobs?viewJob=&jobId=1991581](http://www.linkedin.com/jobs?viewJob=&jobId=1991581)

<http://foodspotting.com>

------
geophile
Boston MA - Akiban: <http://akiban.com>

We're building an open source SQL database system from the ground up, with a
radically different approach to storage (not rows, not columns). We're hiring
in two areas:

\- Testing: Build out infrastructure (Python), contribute to system test plan,
help write the tests. We're currently using Jenkins and Launchpad, and we're
looking for someone to help bring in additional frameworks for testing, or
build what's necessary.

\- Field engineer: We have already located customers who have problems that
our technology will solve. The role involves understanding customer schemas
and queries, setting them up with our technology, integrate with the
customer's systems, and support the customer as they use our products.

Check our website for more information on the product, our technology, and
details on these positions.

------
bobbyi
San Francisco, CA

Affine Systems generates data about online video using computer vision (face
recognition, product recognition, scene classification, etc.) for advertisers
to use in targeting and filtering their online video campaigns.

We did over a million dollars in revenue last year working on campaigns for
major brands. We recently raised our B round, led by Crosslink Capital, the
investors behind Pandora.

We are looking for test-driven engineers to work on an internet-scale video
processing pipeline using Python, MySQL, Hadoop, Selenium, ffmpeg and other
open source tools. Its goal is to find and ingest videos from web pages and to
generate and store metadata about those videos using our vision algorithms
written in C++.

Please no remote hires. You must be able to work alongside us at our office in
San Francisco five days a week.

If interested, please contact me (founder/ CTO) at bobby@affinesystems.com

Thanks.

------
jwegan
Palo Alto, CA

(H1B welcome)

Shopkick - <http://www.shopkick.com/jobs.html>

Shopkick is a startup looking to use mobile to transform retail shopping.
Macy's, Best Buy, Target, and Proctor and Gamble are just a few of our
partners. We are backed with $20 million in funding from Kleiner Perkins and
Greylock Partners. We're still small, but we are growing fast.

Here is a recent tech crunch article on us:
[http://techcrunch.com/2011/09/27/shopkick-by-the-
numbers-700...](http://techcrunch.com/2011/09/27/shopkick-by-the-
numbers-700m-product-views-7m-product-scans-in-the-past-year-2-3m-users/)

A few of the positions we are hiring for:

* Mobile developers (iOS & Android)

* Server side developers

* User experience designer

* Marketing, Customer Service, & more

Go to <http://www.shopkick.com/jobs.html> for more details and to apply
online.

------
rexreed
Baltimore, MD - Bizelo (<http://www.bizelo.com>)

An awesome platform for small-business SaaS apps

FULL TIME, CONTRACT, INTERN -- all ok! We do prefer local, but super-highly
skilled remote folks are welcome as well. Solid PHP, MySQL, MVC/OOP skills
wanted / needed!

Drop us a note at team [at] bizelo.com

------
siddharthjoshi
My team at Amazon.com (Customer Service Technology) is hiring SDEs!

We are a small team of 7 engineers, but we each develop systems from the
ground up, straight from DB design to front-end UI. We deploy new features
almost every day.

We mostly have Java, with a sprinkling of C++ in our services and use the
Perl/Mason framework for our web apps and Dojo/JQuery for Javascript.

As the team is moving into exciting new projects (machine learning, schedule
optimization etc), I encourage you to come join us and be a part of the next
generation of Customer Service Technology.

Here is the official posting and how to apply:
[http://www.amazon.com/gp/jobs/129914/ref=j_sr_2_t?ie=UTF8...](http://www.amazon.com/gp/jobs/129914/ref=j_sr_2_t?ie=UTF8&category=Software%20Development&location=*&keywords=customer%20service&page=1)

(Seattle + H1B OK)

------
gavanwoolery
REMOTE, but must live in the US. Appstem Media, LLC (I am the CTO) -
<http://www.appstem.com>

Contract, intern, and salary positions available. We are a small but rapidly
growing and profitable mobile application company. Work from home, semi-
flexible hours. Referral bonuses for any successful contract leads. Developers
only, CS Degree OR relevant experience required. We develop for iPhone and
Android using native SDKs and platforms like Appcelerator Titanium, PhoneGap,
Sencha Touch, and HTML 5. Other development experience is a bonus. We have
developed for top-tier clients, including Kaiser Permanente, Genentech, Jiffy
Lube, Gold's Gym, Lion's Gate Entertainment, and Caesar's Entertainment (owner
of Caesar's Palace in Las Vegas and other venues).

------
dget
New York, NY

Coursekit (<http://coursekit.com/>) is trying to bring social networking to
education, and we want you to help build it.

We're looking for an engineer who is excited about joining a young team that's
shaking up how education works. We always try using the best tool for the job.
For now, we use CoffeeScript, Python, Node.js, Redis, as well as a still-
unreleased CoffeeScript framework. If working with these technologies excites
you, talk to us. We're very detail-focused, and are especially looking for
someone who loves working with front-end code (heavy Javascript/Coffeescript,
as well as HTML/CSS) to create beautiful interactions/pages.

Apply here: <http://coursekit.com/jobs>

Or if you have any questions, shoot me an email at dan@coursekit.com

------
transmit101
London - Mixlr (<http://mixlr.com>)

Web Developer

Mixlr is a platform for broadcasting and listening to live audio. We launched
less than a year ago, and have a large and fast-growing user base including
some of the world’s top DJs and radio stations. We also have an interesting
and scaleable backend architecture which involves not only Ruby but lashings
of Java, C and C++, with heavy usage of Redis and MongoDB.

There's a full job posting here:
<http://devblog.mixlr.com/post/10237678024/web-developer>

If you're interested then drop me an email: rob [somehow] mixlr.com

(We're hiring a web designer too:
<http://devblog.mixlr.com/post/10240216505/web-designer>)

------
_arpan_
Sunnyvale, Fulltime/Intern saavn.com

H1Bs ok

Software Engineers/ Test Engineers/ QA/ System Admin

We are a well funded bay area startup and the fastest growing digital media
company offering South Asian content. We have some very interesting problems
that we are trying to solve. Some examples include large scale audio
processing, massive scaling, interesting text processing, digital content
delivery on various channel etc. Our engineering team is small and you will be
having opportunity to make a really big impact on the way how people consume
digital media.

The exact job posting is here
[http://startuply.com/Jobs/Senior_Software_Engineer_4089_2.as...](http://startuply.com/Jobs/Senior_Software_Engineer_4089_2.aspx)

Let me know if you have any questions. e- arpan [ a t ] saavn [ dot ] com

------
emiranda
San Francisco Bay Area.

Looking for local developers: interns, contractors, and part-timers are
welcome.

Miranda Bros. (www.mirandabros.com) is a game studio with a focus on mobile
games. We are currently making games for Android, check out our first title at
<http://mirandabros.com/games/>.

We are currently looking for the following...

\- Flex/actionsript developers (big plus if you have experience with Flex
Mobile projects and Flex 4.5) \- Lua programmers, specially if you have
experience with the Corona SDK \- PR/Marketing, we are looking for someone to
manage our twitter, facebook, website and make copy.

If interested please email us at jobs@mirandabros.com. Mention this thread,
and also provide us with a resume and your work experiences.

------
benologist
Palermo, Buenos Aires

Playtomic is hiring Android and .NET developers. This is a tiny team so
preferably you'll have experience with a bunch of languages and be strong at a
couple of them.

We work with a lot of languages, a lot of cool companies and developers, and
at a big scale.

You can get me at ben at playtomic.

------
kloncks
San Francisco - Kout (Full-Time & Interns welcome)

<http://www.kout.me>

Kout is part of the latest AngelPad class. We're VC-funded and looking to hire
our first employee. Offering a real equity stake, competitive salary, and a
chance to revolutionize eCommerce.

Kout is a decentralized eCommerce platform geared towards micro-merchants.
Think of it as an eCommerce version of Square. We focus on simplicity and
great design. We're also doing really cool things with payments, dynamic
pricing, and deals. We have a few patents pending for our implementation/s.

Make no mistake, we're going to disrupt eCommerce. We'd love to do that with
you; let's talk about the details.

Contact jobs@kout.me or email in my profile. Mention you're from HN :)

------
thomd
Cambridge and Brighton (UK) - Aptivate

We are a not-for-profit organisation who are passionate about using technology
for social good. We build websites and tools to support organisations in the
international development sector, and we are looking for smart software
developers to join our team (particularly in Python/Django).

As well as writing code, we often work on the ground in developing countries
on projects ranging from delivering technical training, to building and
deploying resilient hardware systems for power and communications. Each team
member has a voice in the strategy and policy of the organisation.

For details see <http://www.aptivate.org/job-web-developer>

------
MirRyan
New York City - ADstruc, Inc. (FE Developers & Designer) H1B friendly

Why Work At ADstruc? At ADstruc, we are incredibly passionate about and driven
by solving big problems. The Outdoor Advertising Industry is a $6.1B business
and operates completely offline. It’s the last remaining ad medium not
operating on an online exchange. We are fixing that. ADstruc is building
products that help companies buy and sell more efficiently. We are
headquartered in a loft space in SOHO, offer competitive salaries, stock
options and full benefits. Do you love solving problems and working in the
startup environment? If so, come hang out with us.

<http://adstruc.com/jobs>

------
rabedik
Software Engineer, San Francisco CA

OcuSpec is a venture backed start-up developing motion control technology that
is radically more powerful and affordable than anything currently available.
We're seeking smart, passionate people interested in challenging problems and
changing the way people interact with machines.

Desired Skills/Experience: Software architecture, cross-platform APIs, C/C++,
parallel processing (GPU/CPU), computer graphics (openGL/DirectX), real-time
systems.

This is a great opportunity to work on and take ownership of bleeding edge
technology at a early stage. We offer very competitive compensation, great
benefits and an office near the Caltrain.

<http://www.ocuspec.com/>

------
smadam9
Berlin, Germany - eKomi Ltd. (Full-Time)

eKomi is a leading provider of feedback management, primarily for web shops
and services. One of the reasons we’ve been so successfully so quickly in a
relatively new field is that we strive to stay up-to-date and provide quality
services for our customers empowering them to deliver quality to their
customers as well.

We are looking for front- and back-end developers to join our growing
development team.

A Variety of Tools We Use -PHP/MySql -jQuery, HTML, CSS -nginx, Apache,
Varnish

The jobs are located in Berlin, Germany, and they are in-office positions. We
have a great team and are looking for the right people to further strengthen
our team. For job applicants, please email ramirez@ekomi.de

------
shopkeep
New York City - Full Time - <http://ShopKeep.com>

Sharp developers on all levels are welcome to apply. We are currently looking
for people who love well written code irregardless of the language. We are
currently working Rails, Node.js, Java, iOs and Android.

We are modeling our development shop on the way github.com and fogcreek runs
their shops. Working at ShopKeep will greatly expand your skills because you
will be working with some of the best developers in NYC.

To Apply send jasonrichelson a message on github.com. We will look at your
contributions to the open source community and get back to you.

No emails or calls please only messaging on github. We look forward to talking
to you!

Jason

------
vyrotek
Provo, Utah - <http://Eleutian.com> (<http://jobsco.re/pPi8b8>)

Eleutian is building the next generation version of their eLearning platform.
Eleutian is an international company which currently focuses on virtually
teaching live classrooms in Korea, China and Japan.

 _Looking for: Sr .Net Developer - Full time, Market salary, Benefits, Stock
options_

The platform is built on .Net/C#, ASP.Net MVC 3, SQL Server 2008 and Windows
Azure. Putting together a brand new team for this 'greenfield project'. You'll
be working on our brand new platform with a small team where your experience
and voice will count.

------
andrewhubbs
San Francisco, CA

Rally is changing the way fundraising works online.

We are hiring full stack web developers looking to make large individual
contributions to a very small team. We have a RoR stack, practice TDD heavily
and push code daily.

If you want to know more contact me at andrew@rally.org

------
dtsingletary
San Francisco, CA (SOMA) Klout (<http://www.klout.com>) is looking for
engineers, and lots of them. <http://klout.com/corp/careers>

We have lots of data and are growing wildly. Great perks in the office, fun
people, and lots of opportunities.

Klout consists of a team of scientists, engineers, thinkers and dreamers
banded together to create a standard where one had never been before. We
believe that every person who creates content has influence and our mission is
to help individuals understand and leverage their influence.

tyler at klout dot com if you'd like to talk more

~~~
ashrust
Yep. We have one of the largest, and fastest growing, datasets on the planet -
feel free to ping us if you wanna drop by the office for lunch. ash at klout
dot com.

------
mchadwick
Philadelphia, PA

Vistar Media is company building some neat stuff in the "Digital Out Of Home"
space. Right now, it's just us three founders -- two of which are coming from
Invite Media, which was acquired by Google in 2010.

We're looking to make our first few engineering hires. Specifically, someone
relatively experienced to work on our backend bidding and reporting
infrastructure, and someone to focus on the webapp which customers interface
with.

We have a recuriterbox page at <http://vistarmedia.recuriterbox.com>, but feel
free to contact me directly if you have questions, or would just like to know
more.

------
tyrelb
Vancouver, BC:

Know Your Advisor is pioneering the way in which Canadian consumer’s research,
find and engage with ‘trusted’ financial advisors while providing the
definitive on-line platform and tools for the financial advisor community to
showcase their capabilities and services.

We’re looking for a passionate and energetic Senior Designer / Front-End
Developer to help take our product to the next level.

[http://www.techvibes.com/job/senior-designer-front-end-
devel...](http://www.techvibes.com/job/senior-designer-front-end-developer)

:)

We also have room for more back-end and front-end developers. If you're in the
Vancouver area, please email me your interest to tburton@kya.ca.

Thanks!

------
mea36
Remote or Philly

Looking for a Django dev with front end experience and a good intuition for UX
to work on small fixes and features. You should be comfortable with Django,
jQuery, CSS, HTML and all that good stuff.

We are a marketing service for businesses utilizing QR codes and smartphones.
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I6c1GuZqNHs>

Ideally we'd like a passionate individual who is genuinely interested in our
project. The possibility for full-time employment by the end of the year
exists, but if that's not your thing, no worries, we won't pressure you into
it.

Contact me at mel [at] coupedout [dot] com.

------
speek
Boston, MA (Newbury St.)

At Zazu (<http://getzazu.com>), we're creating a ubiquitous information
platform that tells you what you need to know before you need to know it -- we
run on your mobile devices (and your TV and your coffee maker), monitoring
your life to keep you well-informed and well-caffeinated.

We're looking for a Few Good Engineers to help us bring our dreams into
reality. Right now, we're sitting on the cusp of connected devices, mobile,
and big data -- so we've got lots of cool projects that we're working on.

Shoot me a message at marc@getzazu.com if you're interested in what we're
working on.

------
tariq
Toronto, Canada; Kanetix - <http://www.kanetix.ca>

Looking for a developer with both front and back end skills who can get stuff
done.

Our current web stack: linux, apache, perl, oracle sql, memcached,
html/css/js).

Similar concept as www.leaky.com and www.coverhound.com, but for Canada and
more established--recently acquired by a private equity firm. Offering
competitive salary, incentive bonus, profit-sharing, health benefits, RRSP
matching, free drinks, and a young and casual work environment.

    
    
      more info: http://www.kanetix.ca/job-website-developer
      email: kanetix_hr@kanetix.ca

------
srau
San Francisco, Salesforce.com

The Core Infrastructure team is looking for exceptional software engineers to
with proven ability to design, develop, optimize, and reinvent the
infrastructure of a large-scale cloud service.

[http://careers.force.com/jobs/apex/ts2__JobDetails?jobId=a1k...](http://careers.force.com/jobs/apex/ts2__JobDetails?jobId=a1k7000000061DyAAI)
[http://careers.force.com/jobs/apex/ts2__JobDetails?jobId=a1k...](http://careers.force.com/jobs/apex/ts2__JobDetails?jobId=a1k7000000061GYAAY)

I would like to chat with you if you are interested. Email me
srau@salesforce.com

------
breck
San Francisco, CA - Yuzu Inc. (YC Summer '09) is hiring:

\- Software Engineers (Full time)

\- Designers (Full time)

\- Software Engineering Interns (Paid. Part to Full time)

\- Design Interns (Paid. Part to Full time)

We are a team of 3 driven to create beautiful, simple, products and code that
solve huge pains.

We love to learn and spend a lot of time reading, teaching and practicing our
skill sets.

We are fluent in many programming languages and even create our own.

We are launching our first product within the next 6 months. It's neat.

If this sounds like an intriguing place to work, send an email to
breck@yuzuinc.com.

If you don't consider yourself an absolute expert coder or designer--not a big
deal--apply for an internship position.

------
kabir_h
Somerville, MA and London - The Echo Nest

Echo Nest is a music intelligence company that powers music apps with our API,
and services like Echoprint, our open source music fingerprinter. Our data
powers apps for the BBC and MTV and music services you've used. We've got a
killer engineering culture, well-stocked beer fridge and you'll be able to
shape the future of music.

Jobs: Engineer Junior Engineering Intern Music Information Retrieval Scientist
QA Manager Senior Engineer Web Developer - London Office

<http://the.echonest.com/company/jobs/>

------
bxf
Denver, CO - Ecocion, Inc.

We're in the environmental compliance business.

Seeking INTERN(s) to help with new web project. Legacy DB, everything on top
of that is new development.

Primarily, we're looking for people who can take some initial guidance and use
it to find the last 30/40/50% of the solution on their own. Some .NET exposure
would be a big plus. Front-end experience (HTML, JS, CSS, etc.) also a big
plus.

Internships are paid. Feel free to email me directly (see my HN profile). Full
advert here (scroll to bottom): <http://www.ecocion.com/careers>

------
mggolladay
Minneapolis, MN

Bloom Health is a two year old health care startup with around 50 employees
(including 12 developers). Our offices are in downtown Minneapolis and are
connected to the skyway.

We develop on macbook pros with external monitors, and deploy our solution on
Amazon's EC2 platform. Smart and fun people drinking free soda and working
with groovy and grails, redis, mysql, continuous integration, test coverage
metrics, user stories, distributed version control, etc.

Come check us out at gobloomhealth.com and find out why "Pensions : 401k ::
Employer Provided Health Insurance : Bloom Health"

------
alonzosnook
UK - London - Software Developer

We're looking to get some developers in at Revector. We're a small firm who do
services for mobile operators, so we do things with SMS, VoIP etc. Primarily
run with Python, with standard servers and databases, but we're doing things
with Redis etc as well. Solid existing products, and opportunities to be
involved in some new opening right from the start.

I think the job post calls this a graduate position, but we'll happily
consider people with more experience as well.

<http://www.revector.com/careers>

------
apaprocki
New York, NY - Bloomberg (Terminal)

We embed Javascript/LUA engines and use them to power the terminal, delivering
complex data around the world 24/7. We're one of the largest (if not the
largest) user of server-side JS in the world. Data is collected from every
corner of the world and even generated in-house on GPU farms. We solve complex
problems in novel ways. Looking for fellow hackers that want to make a
difference in a start-up culture. We are the original NYC startup and as of
right now are the #1 provider in job growth in NYC, period.

E-mail is in my profile.

------
tkiley
Nashville, TN or Parksville (Vancouver Island), BC

InQuicker seeks a director of marketing. We're looking for a person who can
coordinate our online and offline marketing efforts across the United States.
We're looking for a person who is effective in online marketing analytics,
PPC, SEO, copywriting, and managing agency relationships.

We're 100% bootstrapped, with 15 employees and millions in annual revenue
right now.

Check out our website at <http://www.inquicker.com/>. If you're interested,
email me. My address is in my profile.

------
ttpva
Anywhere, Remote is OK

Talkdesk is hiring: <http://talkdeskapp.com>

Back-end developer and front-end developer.

We are not picky but we work mostly with Node.js, Rails, Backbone.js and
MongoDB.

email to tiago @ tiagop.org

------
electic
__* Viralheat Social Media __*

Full-Time Ruby on Rails Developers

[http://jobs.viralheat.com/apply/VStldU/Ruby-On-Rails-
Develop...](http://jobs.viralheat.com/apply/VStldU/Ruby-On-Rails-
Developer.html)

Full-Time Senior C++ Engineers

[http://jobs.viralheat.com/apply/Pg1hp8/Senior-Software-
Engin...](http://jobs.viralheat.com/apply/Pg1hp8/Senior-Software-
Engineer-C.html)

Full-time iOS and Android Developers

[http://jobs.viralheat.com/apply/XsZ6uE/Senior-Mobile-
Enginee...](http://jobs.viralheat.com/apply/XsZ6uE/Senior-Mobile-Engineer-IOS-
Android.html)

------
adjohn
San Francisco, CA (SOMA) / Tokyo, Japan

Midokura is hiring: <http://midokura.com/careers.html>

We are virtualizing the network and disrupting the industry. We're a Japan
started startup, now distributed across three cities (Tokyo, Barcelona, and
San Francisco) and growing rapidly.

We're looking for a solid front-end engineer to lead and grow a team focused
on making data beautiful and accessible.

We're also seeking some low level systems engineers with extensive networking
knowledge who will join the core team.

Hit me up at adam At midokura.com

------
momoro
Boston / Cambridge, MA - FULL-TIME + INTERNS

<https://www.earthaid.net/>

Earth Aid is building a tool to track energy use and help people use less.
We're well funded and growing quickly.

Hiring:

\-- UI Engineer

\-- Product designer

\-- Data engineer

mischa@earthaid.net

------
dh0913
A Small Orange is hiring Linux system administrators and support people. We're
a web hosting company with about 40 people that prides itself on quality
customer service and support.

All positions at A Small Orange are REMOTE, but if you're in the Research
Triangle / Raleigh-Durham area, you are welcome to work from our office in
downtown Durham.

All positions include competitive pay, insurance, 401k, a variety of other
perks (free web hosting), and more.

Details can be found at <http://jobs.asmallorange.com>.

------
petervandijck
Quebeq, Canada. Full-time.

Gush - <http://getgush.com> We are hiring a bunch of people. We use Scala and
Play, and are building a large-scale consumer photo service. We launched last
week in private beta.

Looking specifically for you if you can do ops like crazy (AWS in your
dreams), if you're great at Scala, if you're awesome at CSS + design, or any
combination. Also looking for a native Windows developer, and iOS/mobile
experience is also always welcome.

Get it touch at jobs@gushhq.com. Show us what you've done.

------
kurumo
New York, NY; Skillman, NJ; London, UK; other locations.

Bloomberg is hiring, Intern, H1B candidates are welcome.

<http://careers.bloomberg.com/hire/internsearch.html>

<http://careers.bloomberg.com/hire/experiencesearch.html>

C++, Java, .NET developer positions are available, as well as network
engineers, UI designers, sysadmins, etc. Lots of real time and low latency
infrastructure work, generally financial domain.

------
shedd
Dublin, Ireland -- BetDash.com -- Ruby on Rails dev & Front-end dev

If you're looking for all the great perks of a startup plus the advantages of
being within a large company, please check us out and say hello. We're a
startup that was recently acquired by Paddy Power and we're continuing to
operate as a standalone business unit within the larger organization. We're
taking sports betting social and having a blast doing it.

Rails, Ruby, Redis, Sencha Touch, git

More info: <http://workwithpaddy.com/>

------
jasonlbaptiste
Onswipe - NYC

Engineers can work anywhere they choose, but they should choose somewhere with
hard problems. We reach one of the largest audience of iPad readers in the
world and have worked with publishers like the New York Times and Slate. Come
push the boundaries of what's possible in the browser.

We're hiring for two main tech positions:

Backend - Mongo + Node Frontend - Javascript in a touch environment. Come work
on Swipecore, our JS framework for touch interactions.

Linky: <http://blog.onswipe.com/jobs>

------
jb_anypresence
Reston/Sterling, VA - AnyPresence (<http://anypresence.com>)

We're a small venture-backed enterprise mobile application startup. The
founders' previous venture had a successful exit.

We're currently using Ruby, Rails, Coffeescript, Mongo, and a whole lot more.
We're big fans of testing too. If you're in the DC area, interested in
startups, and have some ruby experience we'd love to hear from you.

Email a little bit about yourself and your resume to jbozek@anypresence.com if
you are interested.

------
squirrel1024
Redwood City, CA - Nimsoft

We have a great mix of the startup atmosphere and the stability and benefits
of a large enterprise. If working with closures and prototypes is second
nature to you, and you get excited about tools like coffeescript, backbone.js,
scss, websockets, etc...then we would love to talk to you. Java experience on
the back-end is a huge plus, and we also have several Java-centric positions
on our API and middleware teams.

Send the resume and/or any sample work to stanislav dot mitranic at nimsoft
dot com.

P.S. H1B welcome.

------
softwaregravy
Los Angeles, CA

<http://www.thinknear.com> ThinkNear is redefining how local merchants reach
and attract customers and advertise on Mobile. We're funded by IA Ventures,
Google Ventures, Qualcomm, and more.

We're super early stage, so you'll have the opportunity to do everything and
own large chunks of our technology and product.

Right now, we're looking specifically for a mid-level Rails engineer.

<http://thinknear.jobscore.com/list>

------
justinxreese
Durham, NC

Automated Insights, formerly known as StatSheet, is looking for these
positions:

\- Ruby Developer

\- UI Designer

\- Part Time Web Content Editor

Read more : <http://automatedinsights.com/careers>

------
epall
Hayes Valley, San Francisco, CA

(winter interns welcome)

2bkco - <http://2bkco.com/>

We're a small team looking to bring on a designer/developer to help perfect
our pre-launch social product. We love participatory media, social media, the
things that people create. We love connecting people all over the world. We
want to build something meaningful. Founded by Caterina Fake, of Flickr and
Hunch, we're well funded and growing carefully.

If you're interested, get in touch with us at jobs@2bkco.com!

------
kordless
San Francisco, Downtown - JavaScript Software Engineer

<http://logg.ly/jobs>

Do you love logs? Loggly has over 1,000 deployed users and a ton of cool
partners including Heroku, EY, and Amazon.

If you are looking for a challenge and are sick and tired of working on the
same old web technologies, look no further. We're building a massively
scalable time series search and processing engine which we'll use to heat up
servers in the kitchen so we can cook bacon on them.

------
abreckle
Visual.ly is a funded startup hiring full-time developers in San Francisco, CA

<http://visual.ly>

We are building a next generation data visualization platform and are looking
for front-end and full-stack developers with demonstrated expertise in all or
many of the following to round out our engineering team. 5+ years javascript,
we use Backbone.js, jQuery, HTML5 and SVG.

<http://visual.ly/about/jobs/>

------
dmaincrash
Northern Virginia On-Site Full Time

Simulation services company seeking C++ developers for 3D / 2D visualization,
first order physics and statistical sensor modeling, UI and application
integration, and distributed computing. Fast moving environment where a small
group of developers are responsible for design, development, QA, and technical
support. In business since 1995, with continuous growth since and a current
backlog. Reach us at careers@kinex.com.

------
nmb
San Francisco - Lookout Mobile Security

Full-time or intern

Lookout is the leader in consumer mobile security. We're a small, well-funded
team tackling big problems on small devices. We're hiring across the board; go
here to get a sense of some available positions:
<https://www.mylookout.com/about/careers>

Experience in Rails, iOS, Android, and/or network or mobile security are
awesome to have, but not required.

nbhat@mylookout.com

~~~
thomson
+1! We're also scaling up a data team for some interesting machine learning
problems. Experience with any of the following helps: R (lm, gam, gbm,
randomForest, caret), Python, Ruby, MapReduce, Hadoop, large datasets.

------
nixme
San Francisco, CA - Do (<http://do.com>)

We're a small team of developers and designers working to build great tools
for small businesses.

We're hiring developers and designers at any level for backend + frontend web,
and mobile (iOS and Android).

Tech: Ruby. Lots of Javascript/Coffeescript. Backbone. PostgreSQL, Redis,
Solr. iOS. Android.

And we're a Salesforce company. Solid funding, great benefits, competitive
comp.

I'd love to chat if you're interested - gopal@do.com

------
burnto
San Francisco, CA

Wanted: talented engineering colleagues at card.io - <https://www.card.io/>

We are a well-funded mobile payments start-up. We are building software to
enable simple, low-friction transactions on mobile devices.

We offer interesting and challenging problems, real work/life balance, and
generous compensation, benefits, and vacation.

<https://gist.github.com/821454/>

------
heyjonboy
Chicago, IL - ParkWhiz (<http://www.parkwhiz.com>)

We're looking for back end developer who wants to join a small team and have a
big impact. We work mainly in the LAMP stack, and offer a competitive salary,
benefits, and stock options.

More info is available at <http://www.parkwhiz.com/about/jobs/backend-
developer/>

------
vibhavs
Mountain View, CA

Maginatics Inc. is hiring: <http://maginatics.com/jobs.html>

We are currently in stealth but looking for smart, hands-on developers with a
strong background in algorithms, distributed systems, storage systems,
security, and Infrastructure-as-a-Service (IaaS) systems. If this sounds like
it's up your alley, we would love to hear from you at jobs@maginatics.com.

~~~
ntolia
In addition to what Vibhav said, Maginatics also hires/sponsors H1Bs.

We are also trying to get a great team together. You can check us out on
LinkedIn or find most of us at
<http://twitter.com/#!/maginatics/team/members>. Drop us a note or come meet
us for coffee!

------
oonny
New York, NY - Full Time. Touchstorm - We distribute video and are the leaders
in editorial videos. We are looking for a Sr. PHP web application developer.
More details here:
[http://www.linkedin.com/jobs?viewJob=&jobId=2020244](http://www.linkedin.com/jobs?viewJob=&jobId=2020244)
<http://www.touchstorm.com>

------
blored
Dogbook and Catbook (Toronto, Ontario) is looking for a quick learning
Developer. PHP, MySQL, HTML, CSS, JSS. Our team is small and we like to move
quickly. For more info check out:

[http://www.meshjobs.com/job/web-developer-toronto-on-
canada-...](http://www.meshjobs.com/job/web-developer-toronto-on-
canada-40-poolhouse-enterprises-6108717467/)

$500 referral rewards for helping us find someone.

------
rmorrison
Palo Alto - Comprehend Systems (YC W11)

Hiring Java developers (both frontend and backend). Help us make next-
generation, cross-datasource reporting and visualization software. You'll also
be writing software to improve people's lives, since our first product helps
bring new cures and treatments to market faster.

to learn more: <http://www.comprehend.com/careers>

~~~
bartonfink
Any interest in part time or freelance work?

------
kunalmodi
San Francisco - Thirst

We are a well funded startup based in San Francisco transforming how people
interact with and learn from social media with a strong emphasis on NLP and
machine learning. We are looking for excellent engineers with strong
experience in NLP, Rails, or mobile development.

If you are interested in interning or working full time (you will be employee
#1), email us at jobs@usethirst.com

------
sx
Mountain View, CA Pattern Insight (<http://patterninsight.com>). We are
profitable and growing fast. Customers are some of the biggest technology
companies

* Full time Software Engineers (H1B as well)

* Interns (paid)

* Sales Engineers

<http://patterninsight.com/company/careers/> email: jobs@patterninsight.com

------
bobhaigler
San Francisco, CA

1life Healthcare / One Medical Group - <http://onemedical.com>

We're a startup healthcare company with practices in SF, NY, Washington DC.

Looking to add to our software development team. Some REMOTE work is ok, but
we meet in SF weekly (Bay Area based team). Looking for Rails / Javascript /
CSS developers, iOS and Android a plus.

mail me at bhaigler@1life.com

------
gnubardt
Cambridge MA & Seattle WA Brightcove - brightcove.com/careers

We're an online video platform (the second largest source of video traffic
after youtube) looking to hire DevOps & QA engineers, as well as product
managers.

We're large enough to face cool scaling problems but still feel like a
startup.

Send me an email if you've any questions (in profile or sneubardt@brightcove),
i'm a software engineer and love it!

INTERN

~~~
dgallagher
I have a friend who works at Brightcove and never stops raving about how great
your company is to work for. :)

------
nelken
Cambridge, MA -- Outbrain

Outbrain is a startup providing content recommendations for many premium
publisher sites and blogs. We're looking for an engineer with strong Java
skills and background in ML to help develop the algorithms behind our
recommendations. <http://www.outbrain.com/jobs/BO#1> jobs@outbrain.com

------
lukas
We're hiring lots of positions at crowdflower. We've built the largest crowd
sourced workforce and are growing quickly (team, revenue, etc.). We're based
out of the mission in San Francisco but we can do remote in some cases and h1b
is no problem. We also love interns. Most critical positions are full-stack
ruby engineer and dev ops.

Email me at lukas@crowdflower.com.

------
senith
<http://graduatetutor.com/> \- INTERN, REMOTE (PART TIME/FREELANCE)

We are looking to develop a widget that can be placed on partner websites. We
want to provide online tutoring assistance through the widget. Developer must
evaluate the best language after understanding and researching the partner
technologies used.

~~~
bartonfink
Best way to get in touch with you?

------
jackfoxy
San Francisco

VP Engineering

Mad River Entertainment has an alpha site and a couple of rounds of focus
groups behind it, soon to be in beta. You will take over the team of 2 LAMP
techies and build it out. Looking for that rare combination of leadership and
tech ability.

Competitive early stage salary plus early stage stock options. This is my
bro's company. It is for real. jobs@madriverent.com

------
Stealx
Chicago, IL - Rockstar Front & Backend Developer - TrainSignal

Want To Move to Chicago? Moving costs & bonus! 10 year old company, 4 years in
a row on Inc. 5000 list and profitable year over year!

Have front-end skills with backend experience? A variety of tools we use
-PHP/MySql -jQuery, HTML, CSS -nginx & Apache

Highly competitive salary & benefits.

iman@trainsignal.com for more info

------
hybridsoul5
Boston, MA Wayfair (formerly CSN stores)

Our mission is to make Wayfair your favorite place online to buy anything for
your home.The company is expanding rapidly and we just took in $165 mil in
funding. We have a lot of positions open.

<http://www.wayfair.com/careers#dept=engineering>

------
colinhowe
London - Conversocial

We make a SaaS platform that helps companies do a better job of customer
service and marketing on Facebook and Twitter (and other social networks soon)

We're looking for someone to automate breaking what we make and tell us we're
rubbish :)

<http://www.conversocial.com/jobs#testing>

------
drobertduke
Palo Alto, CA - Box.net

We are building the next generation of enterprise collaboration software and
growing quickly. Hiring all positions.

<http://box.net/company/careers/> <http://www.crunchbase.com/company/box-net>

------
timharding
London, UK - Product/Marketing Manager, Well Informed Ltd.

Come and work directly with the founders running the business side our
successful, profitable, SaaS business.

[http://blog.theorytestpro.co.uk/2011/08/01/were-hiring-
onlin...](http://blog.theorytestpro.co.uk/2011/08/01/were-hiring-online-
marketing-producer/)

------
benradler
REMOTE Freelance Website Designers (Front-end). Have a good sized project that
start right away. Must be able to create design comps/mocks, and convert them
to fluid HTML/CSS with valid markup.

Plus points if you live in San Francisco.

Please contact me here: <http://bit.ly/rjHiui>

------
martian
San Francisco - Software Engineer

Thumbtack.com is an marketplace startup that connects people with local
service professionals.

Great team, well-backed, offices in SOMA, a personal chef who cooks daily
meals for us.

Learn more at <http://www.thumbtack.com/jobs>

Or email chris at thumbtack for more info.

[edited with contact info]

------
jaxn
Remote (Full or Part Time)

Bizen.com is looking for sales professionals / account managers.

We make intelligence simple for restaurants and franchises. While we are a new
company, our product has been very well received by our initial customers; we
believe we have a good product/market fit.

If you would like to know more, email me at jackson@bizen.com

------
ashbrahma
H1-B - Kansas City -

Social Mobile Apps Company - <http://www.OneLouder.com> \- 5 Million users
across our Mobile apps.

Looking for the following: -Interested in being an iOS developer -UI/UX
Designer with web development skills

No remote. If interested, contact me @ ashwins at handmark dot com

------
tedroden
Fancy Hands. We're hiring Python Devs in NYC, Marketing folks, and
QA/Support/Community Managers. All positions are full time and on site in NYC.

Some good positions for folks who aren't on HN too, so please forward along to
friends.

<http://www.fancyhands.com/jobs>

------
apgwoz
New York City - Meetup

We're looking for mobile devs (iOS and Android) as well as backend and front
end engineers. For more information: <http://www.meetup.com/jobs> or contact
me directly andrew@meetup.com

Meetup is growing, profitable and a great place to work.

------
gambeht
REMOTE (San Francisco)

PlayCoMO - <http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/pet-fair/id429367771?mt=8>

We're a fast growing mobile gaming company looking for talented people to join
our team.

User Acquisition Analyst

C++ Game Engineer

Data Analyst/Scientist

Data Engineer

Server Engineer

Interns (all positions)

To apply, email: jobs [at] playcomo [dot] com

------
jrosenblatt
Yale-based Food Ordering Platform hiring part-time awesome programmers for
free sandwiches and money. We have already launched and are making money but
are improving and expanding.

Seeking good people with experience in django and/or javascript+frontend
development.

Email judd@aya.yale.edu for more info

------
l_adams
Chicago - Narrative Science

Hiring VP of Eng, python developers, great writers. See
<http://www.narrativescience.com/careers.html> for details.

Also looking for engineering interns.

Must be in Chicago or willing to move here.

------
psota
Cambridge, MA Panjiva (<http://panjiva.com>) Hiring engineers -- UI/UX,
frontend, backend data mining/algorithms. See <http://panjiva.com/jobs>

------
grandalf
The company where I work is hiring. I'll spare you the marketing copy. The
team is great. Office in the mission district in SF. Great pay too fwiw. email
me at mmmurf at gmail if interested. stop by and meet us and read our code.

------
arram
San Francisco, CA - ZeroCater.com

We make it easy for companies to feed their people. Think Pandora for food.
We're hiring developers, outside sales people, and a visual designer.

<http://www.zerocater.com/jobs>

------
modoc
Boston, MA

#1 - Paid Intern/Co-Op

* Marketing/Biz Dev/Sales part-time

* Write blog posts, white papers, researching leads and competitors

* Fortune 1000 B2B sales and biz dev

#2 - Full time salary + benifiets

* JBoss/Linux support/developer

* ATG or similar IOC experience desired.

* Mix of handling support issues, doing development, etc...

Ping me: devon@sparkred.com with any questions!

~~~
DavidChouinard
Please add a short description of what you do. Much more helpful when parsing
this thread.

------
inovica
Remote or UK (Newcastle or St. Albans offices) - Front End Developer

[http://www.inovica.com/blog-job-opportunity-front-end-
develo...](http://www.inovica.com/blog-job-opportunity-front-end-developer-
post-67-1.html)

------
kitko
San Francisco- Wikia is Hiring! Full Time Positions: Sr. Front-End Engineer
(JavaScript) and Med/Sr. Web Application Engineer (LAMP).
<http://www.wikia.com/Hiring>

------
steilpass
Cologne, Germany

At Adcloud we do some awesome high performance web work with our adservers and
we need help from great software developers: <http://adcloud.com/de/dev/>

Ping me for more info.

------
wildmXranat
Toronto(Markham), Canada

PHP, solid OOP, MVC, Symfony framework a plus.

Carlton Group - In rewards recognition market with a nice list of very big
clients. Contact me via email. <http://carlton.ca>

------
ADhuna
Sunnyvale, CA Infoaxe - <http://www.infoaxe.com/infoaxehiring.html> Software
Engineer We're changing the way people browse the internet.

------
kriscarle
Alexandria, VA (Washington DC area) Full-Time

Looking for web developers to work on web mapping and GIS applications (ExtJS,
OpenLayers, MapServer, JavaScript, C#, Java, Oracle PL/SQL, ArcGIS)

Send me an email at kris.carle@syncadd.com

------
jason_trenouth
Cambridge UK, C++ / Java, NLP, big data, search :-

[http://www.linguamatics.com/welcome/company/jobs/uk_senior_d...](http://www.linguamatics.com/welcome/company/jobs/uk_senior_developer.html)

------
graiz
Boston, MA - Raizlabs is looking for full time iOS and Android developers.
<http://www.raizlabs.com/inside/available-jobs/>

------
randall
REMOTE! Castfire is hiring!

[http://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs/13663/senior-php-
lamp-...](http://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs/13663/senior-php-lamp-
developer-castfire)

------
GavinB
New York City / NYC

Design Intern with experience or training in 3D modelling. Help us build an
adventure game with historically accurate characters and buildings.

This is a 6 month paid internship.

gbrown@scholastic.com

------
kitko
San Francisco- Wikia is Hiring!

Sr. Front-End Engineer (JavaScript) and Med and Sr. Web Application Engineer
(LAMP).

<http://www.wikia.com/Hiring>

------
prayag
MobileWorks (YCS11) is hiring Platform engineers/Platform interns
<http://www.mobileworks.com/jobs.html>

Berkeley, CA

------
lawnchair
Baltimore, MD

Millennial Media is hiring!

[http://www.millennialmedia.com/about-
millennialmedia/careers...](http://www.millennialmedia.com/about-
millennialmedia/careers/)

------
andyfleming
OOP Web Developer at Variable Action, Inc.

<http://variableaction.com/company/employment/>

------
hank808
The HP Cloud is hiring. Go here: <https://hp.taleo.net/> and search for HPCS.
Thanks!

------
petervandijck
Gush, in Canada, lots of full-timers (Scala, Win, Mac, iOS, JS, design).

See <http://getgush.com/jobs>

------
simonk
Vancouver, BC - (Full time)

Python/Django developer to work on Rhino Accounting (www.rhinoaccounting.com).

Email simon@rhinocloud.com please put HN in the subject.

------
garysieling
Philadelphia, PA Interns and Full Time Engineers Hiring both Java and IOS
developers <http://www.wingspan.com/about/careers/> Wingspan Technology builds
enterprise software for pharmaceuticals and other regulated industries. We're
growing quickly, and there are lots of opportunities to work on different
things.

------
nemesisj
Scotland based training ERP company hiring web devs: www.Administrate.co

(Telecommuting globally OK)

------
pabloest
San Francisco, CA and London, UK

Meraki - <http://meraki.com>

Meraki is the leader in cloud networking and we have over 18,000 customer
networks around the world. You can see a sample of customers who rely on
Meraki at: <http://meraki.com/customers>. We were funded by Sequoia and
Google, and are based in the Mission district of San Francisco.

Our cloud infrastructure has been developed from the ground up, and we pride
ourselves in its reliability, resilience, and performance (we have a 99.99%
uptime SLA). Our wireless access points and routers make network management
simple, and our relentless focus on user experience delights our customers.

We’re looking to hire in San Francisco and we have a few positions open in
London as noted.

// Engineering

On the front-end, distributed web application lets network administrators
quickly sift through historical operating data, perform diagnostics, and
navigate a huge space of possible network configurations through an intuitive
interface. Our multi-site, hosted backend system provides services for all of
those thousands of networks and millions of client devices. Your work will be
widely deployed and used by millions of people, and you will be able to
collect an incredible amount of data about how your code is performing. Our
team is small enough that you will work on problems core to our business; we
are also growing quickly, with a proven model for our technology, so your work
will reach many customers and have a huge impact.

* Front-end: sharp and creative UI engineers who love to work with Javascript, CSS, and Ruby on Rails. <http://meraki.com/company/jobs#ui_eng>

* Back-End Systems: familiarity with C++, Ruby or Python, an understanding of databases, and especially experience running a live service or building production systems. <http://meraki.com/company/jobs#bs_eng>

* Firmware: fluent in C, some device driver experience, with a love for building new products and things like bringing up new platforms. <http://meraki.com/company/jobs#fw_eng>

* Hardware Program: passionate for research, product specs, engineering, project management, and manufacturing/quality (ME, EE or similar). <http://meraki.com/company/jobs#hardware-program-engineer>

// Marketing

* Technical Marketing Manager: excellent analytical and communication skills, a solid technical background, and the skill to tackle a wide variety of activities, such as launching new products, providing technical education to customers and partners, building collateral and competitive positioning to assist Meraki's rapidly growing sales team, and more. <http://meraki.com/company/jobs#product_mktg>

* Marketing Manager: excellent analytical and communication skills, creativity, and a passion for growing a business, with the ability to run a wide variety of campaigns and activities, from launching new demand generation campaigns, increasing partner productivity, promoting customer evangelism, and running advertising and branding campaigns. <http://meraki.com/company/jobs#mktg_mgr>

* Marketing Events Manager: highly organized, energetic, and creative person to execute our fast-paced events program. <http://meraki.com/company/jobs#events_mktg>

* [London] Marketing Manager - Europe: excellent analytical and communication skills, creativity, and a passion for growing a business, with the ability to run a wide variety of campaigns and activities, from launching new demand generation campaigns, increasing partner productivity, promoting customer evangelism, and running advertising and branding campaigns. <http://meraki.com/company/jobs#mktg_mgr_emea>

// Support

* Inside Pre-Sales / Technical Support Engineering: sharp, energetic, and pre-sales and technical support engineer who can work closely with many groups within the company, including sales and product management, as well as with engineering to diagnose and resolve critical escalated issues, identify, reproduce, and document bugs. <http://meraki.com/company/jobs#tech_support_eng>

// Sales

We have many openings for sales positions, including inside sales, regional
sales, channel sales, sales engineers, and strategic sales. Our London office
is also looking for sales representatives, with a focus on DACH and other
areas within Europe, Africa, and Russia.

Interested? Feel free to get in touch with me: pablo@meraki.com

------
leftnode
Dallas, TX - SpeedFC (<http://www.speedfc.com>)

The company I work for, SpeedFC, is looking for some excellent PHP developers
to build our ever growing team. We're currently a team of 11 developers with 4
team leads and 7 developers (I'm a team lead but do plenty of development
too).

We do end to end e-commerce. We handle the websites of our clients (you may
touch on this, but not often), the backend warehouse software (what you'll be
working on), customer service, and fulfillment. We own 100% of our code, it's
all written in house so you'll definitely have a chance to work on new
products with fresh code. Now, you will also have to work on old projects with
old code. Comes with the territory.

Our stack is full Linux, Apache, Postgres, and PHP. Even if you're not
familiar with Postgres, but have a good PHP and SQL database background, still
apply.

Why you would want to work here

We work with a tremendous amount of data and ensuring it's correct at all
times is a difficult job. So, if you're in for a challenge, working here is
great. Now, there are some downsides. We have an old codebase, largely
untested and undocumented. You'll have to work on some stuff that will want to
make you tear your hair out.

That is now changing! All code developed on my team is unit tested, documented
through tests, and fresh PHP5.3+. We do code reviews, demo days, and have an
official QA department. Also, right now my team is about to start working on a
difficult and far reaching data synchronization problem. Thus, if you want to
be a member on a project building code from scratch and "doing it the right
way", now would be a great time to join my team.

Another nice aspect of the job: if you think something needs to be done, write
up a short document explaining why and the benefits it will have, submit it to
the bosses and get it approved. The executives are more than willing to let
you work on fresh projects that will help the company.

Mix the good with the bad, and overall it's a good place to work. They just
built us our own custom private office for developers only so other employees
can't come bug you easily.

We won't help you relocate, unfortunately.

Availability - Now

Benefits

Health, Dental, and Vision. You don't start off with an incredible amount of
PTO, and Christmas time is pretty nuts around here, but they say they're
working on it, so we'll see what happens.

I will be your team lead. I won't be your boss. I won't know your salary, for
example. I like working closely with my team members and bouncing ideas off
them. I'm more than open to using different technologies where they fit and
moving away from PHP where necessary.

Email me vcherubini@speedfc.com with your resume attached. I'll be doing the
interviews, and I keep them very much functional and not theoretical. You
won't have to bust out your college text books to remember what a red/black
tree is, I want to know your past and current projects, and have a good
discussion about you as a software developer, not an algorithm memorizer.

------
kkgupta
Software Development Engineer – Developer Platforms

Amazon Web Services (AWS) is looking for a rock-star frontend developer to
build world-class user interfaces for our customers. If you’re a web
developer, application engineer, and you have the skills to create highly
interactive and well-designed web interfaces, then Amazon Web Services is
looking for you. Amazon is on the forefront of developing cutting-edge cloud
technologies for use by individuals and businesses of all sizes. We want
someone who can explore challenging new areas and come back with new best
practices for web application development that other developers should be
following. You should be fanatical about delivering designs and components
that create a great developer experience making developers wildly more
productive than they were before. You should be able to deconstruct
complicated application and prototype designs to come back with how to deliver
a solution faster, cheaper, and more predictably.

Responsibilities Our engineers own their work from beginning to end. You will
be responsible for a myriad of steps from design and implementation, to launch
and support. This position will require interaction between several
stakeholders including members of our engineering team, application designers,
managers, and engineers on other teams. You will review the UI and API designs
of your peers, as well as fix bugs and troubleshoot operational issues as they
occur.

Basic Qualifications: • Strong OO design and coding skills in Java and
Javascript. • Demonstrated passion for user experience design and improving
usability • Experience translating design mockups and prototypes into working
application designs • Experience building large-scale web applications using
JavaScript and Ajax • 3-5 years of software development experience. •
Bachelor’s degree – preferably in computer science or a similar degree. •
Should be genuinely excited about technology, have a strong interest in
learning about and playing with the latest technologies. Must be a self-
starter and motivated.

Preferred Qualifications: • Experience with asynchronous web frameworks like
GWT • Have developed or supported an operationally critical web service •
Familiarity with scripting languages such as Perl, PHP, Ruby, or Unix shell
scripting

To apply, send your resume to aws-jobs-db-console[At]amazon.com

I'm one of the core member of the Database services console team and have
learned an amazing amount by taking an UI design to launch. It’s a uniquely
exhilarating experience to launch new web interfaces - seeing that interfaces
you’ve worked on has such a profound effect on thousands of businesses,
watching it grow each day, and learning from your customer. Knowing that
millions of people rely on it pushes you to do the best work you can. I’m
proud of the work we’ve done and I’m very excited about the milestones still
ahead of us.

For more information on Amazon Web Services, please visit
<http://aws.amazon.com>

------
earthaid
Earth Aid - Boston, MA - Full-time Data & Rails Engineers

Earth Aid ( <http://earthaid.net> ) was recently named to Fast Company's Top
10 Most Innovative Companies in Energy. We're newly venture-backed by Point
Judith Capital as well as strategic and angel investors who have built and
scaled some of the most successful businesses today. We've been called "the
killer app for energy efficiency" ( <http://bit.ly/dZBy7q> ) and our work has
been featured in publications such as Mashable ( <http://on.mash.to/hqyZqF> ),
TechCrunch, The New York Times ( <http://nyti.ms/ayzLHb> ), The Washington
Post, and The Philadelphia Inquirer. We have offices in San Francisco and DC,
and we're now consolidating our dev team and HQ into an awesome brand new
headquarters in Boston.

We empower households to track & contextualize their electric, natural gas,
and water utility usage. We value data, clarity, focus and beauty. We are
looking for people who do too --- people who want to work on incredibly
complex problems and come up with solutions that will change the world. We
want the best and the brightest. People who work hard and play hard. People
who want to make an impact. This is an opportunity to not only work with a
dynamic group of people, but also the opportunity to build a platform that's
revolutionizing the way we look at energy consumption.

To learn more about our very competitive salaries, excellent benefits, fun
company culture, and small arsenal of office helicopter drones, check out:
<http://www.earthaidjobs.com>, and send us an e-mail at jobs at earthaid dot
net

\---

Two Highlighted Opportunities in the Boston Office ->

Data Engineer: Problems You'll Tackle

Energy Efficiency: Build a product that can have an impact on climate change &
the future of energy. Analytics: Use tools like mapreduce, hadoop, and AWS to
drive insight into energy usage. Performance: Store the world's energy data in
a way that makes it easy for web engineers to create experiences on top of it.
Maintainability: Take what's useful from XP and agile to make sure that we're
writing awesome code using practices like BDD, pair programming, and daily
standups. Reliability: Build tools that make it easy to know what is happening
throughout the system and that allow Earth Aid to be constantly available for
our users. Security: Create an infrastructure that both allows us to be
certain that our user data is safe while at the same time allow the
flexibility to perform analytics and quickly iterate.

Ruby on Rails Engineer: Problems You'll Tackle

Energy Efficiency: Build a product that can have an impact on climate change
and the future of energy. User Growth: Create a clear and impactful experience
that drives us toward many millions of users. Maintainability: Take what's
useful from XP and agile to make sure that we're writing awesome code using
practices like BDD, pair programming, and daily standups. Product design:
Envision and execution on product features and entirely new products.
Visualization: Create beautiful and meaningful visualizations that impact
consumer energy usage.

------
craigfollett
Toronto, Ontario, Canada

Senior Ruby on Rails Developer

<http://www.uniiverse.com/jobs>

ABOUT UNIIVERSE Ever wonder what it was like to work at Facebook or Google
when it was just five people? Imagine building a web platform that will change
the way people think and improve live their lives.

Uniiverse is an exciting startup building a person-to-person marketplace for
services and activities – the ‘eBay for Time’. Our primary dimensions are:
temporal, local and social. We have developed a revolutionary concept that
leverages the existing social graphs to allow people to save time, share and
discover passions and build the world’s ‘trust graph’.

Uniiverse is seeking a talented Ruby Developer to lead the development of core
elements of our platform.

TIMEFRAME • You will join us full time during Fall 2011 – we are quite
flexible on timelines

RESPONSIBILITIES Own product sprints for front and back-end build-out of
Uniiverse's technology platform, e.g.: • Thought partner and shape design and
functionality of our product • Drive development of back-end technology (e.g.
billing systems, proprietary recommendation algorithms) • Lead development of
key front-end functionality (e.g. calendarization, jQuery widgets, etc.) •
Implement analytics, tools, and admin panels • Build test cases in parallel to
development, design and implement A/B testing environments

TECHNOLOGIES WE LOVE • Ruby on Rails + MongoDB • JavaScript / jQuery; AJAX /
JSON • HTML5 / CSS3 + HAML / SASS

REQUIREMENTS • Proficient in Ruby on Rails 3 • Familiar with MongoDB, Linux,
Amazon Web Services (AWS), OAuth, Facebook Graph API • Experienced in
JavaScript, jQuery, HTML and CSS (HAML and SASS) • Excited about BDD,
automated deployment, fixing bugs, and shipping code • Keen eye for clean,
simple design aesthetics, and usability • An independent, fast-learning, self
starter who takes ownership over solving ambiguous problems • Energetic,
passionate (does not matter about what!), and driven • Believes strongly in
The Joel Test

BONUS IF YOU ARE… • Proficient in mobile development (iOS / Objective-C) •
Savvy with machine learning / natural language processing / recommendation
algorithms • Experienced in developing accounting and billing systems

APPLICATION Please email jobs@uniiverse.com with your CV, links to your
GitHub, LinkedIn, Twitter, and technical blog

BENEFITS Learn how to build a massively scalable social web application in a
sexy technology stack. Get paid to work in a fast-paced, fun, start-up
environment. Build valuable references.

ABOUT US Our team is comprised of experienced, talented and passionate people
with deep expertise in strategy, technology and web and app development. We'd
be excited to tell you more about us and our vision during an initial
conversation.

REFERRAL BONUS $1,000* if the person you recommend is hired.

* Payable for full time employee hires (i.e. contractors and freelancers excluded), for this particular dev position, after the completion of any probationary period, if applicable. Does not apply to candidates with whom Uniiverse was already in contact.

------
BenSchaechter
Palo Alto, CA -- <http://gopollgo.com/about/jobs>

GoPollGo is looking for talented Rails developers to help us innovate in the
polling/survey space. This will be employee #3 and is a full-time salaried
position with options. We're also looking for a stellar visual graphic
designer -- full time salaried w/ options as well.

No remote workers right now -- sorry.

